# Valve and Overclock.net partner up to bring you awesome stuff!



## Captain_cannonfodder

Down for this! I'll take the lot


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

I <3 OCN, what a great contest this is


----------



## Nburnes

Totally in on this! This is seriously epic.


----------



## mothrpe

hot damn!, count me in. Didn't know the valve dudes were ocn fans, cool. And thanks for setting up the contest!


----------



## CrazyNikel

Awesome!


----------



## Daggerfist

In


----------



## M0E

In on one?


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Definitely in. I'd love $50 worth of Steam games. Anything else and even everything else would be great too!


----------



## ChickenInferno

In!


----------



## vspec

In. I'll take anything gratefully.


----------



## GIPrice

In!!!


----------



## metroidfreak

O.O I see love in this thread.


----------



## Tw34k

SOOOOO in for this


----------



## Draygonn

Sweet. Count me in.


----------



## slngsht

wow, count me in! I'm thinking episode 3.... ...Oh..wait... Portal 2!!!


----------



## Ro9

I will take anything.


----------



## nathris

Thread is already soo large...

In too.


----------



## jach11

In ftw!!!


----------



## Bigpapa42

I'm in!


----------



## Faraz

In please.


----------



## mrtn400

I'm in.


----------



## PhilWrir

Huzzah!

Totes in.


----------



## enmariack

Super stoked for Portal 2!!!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Count me in!


----------



## Darius Silver

Wow, in on this! OCN and Valve seems like a epic combo


----------



## The Bartender Paradox

Oh wow, in!


----------



## JE Nightmare

totally in.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Very nice offer, count me in.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

In!


----------



## Roke

In!


----------



## SonDa5

Thanks for doing this! Good luck all!


----------



## Cpyro

AC: brotherhood ftw


----------



## flak4

Definitely IN!


----------



## Garvani

Awesome stuff OCN! Count me in, would love to win something








Id get portal 2 forsure.


----------



## D0U8L3M

Oh man i really want that poster =D thanks for this OCN =D


----------



## pyra

Wonderful prize, in thanks.


----------



## greydor

Awesome. I'm excited for the chance to win!


----------



## SadistBlinx

Oh, Count me in on this one please.


----------



## sweffymo

I am in! Drawing's on the day before my birthday!


----------



## Pineappleman

In!


----------



## Damarious25

In ftw


----------



## frickfrock999

Holy smokes!









In like Flynn good sir!


----------



## Fletcherea

Amazing! I want to play!


----------



## quaaark

Cool!


----------



## LiLChris

I want cookies!


----------



## Smoblikat

Perhaps ill win a pre-release of ep. 3?
TROLOLOLOLOL ya right


----------



## Craiga35

In for this.


----------



## Depressed

In! <3


----------



## Demented

I pop my pimples cuz they ask me to!

You said I could say anything...IN!


----------



## max it

Yay! In totally.


----------



## Stealth2o

I am so in. Can we use the winning cash to buy Portal 2? Lol


----------



## mickmania

In!!!!


----------



## Sooner348

In!!


----------



## Foxrun

In xd


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> anything you'd like.


----------



## [email protected]

WOW!! Superb deal ever! This makes me wanna buy a OCN t shirt, account and support them! They are getting incredibly better ! OCN ftw Count me in! I love the idea of winning something!


----------



## G33K

In, please and thank you







Loved the first game, I probably won't have a suitable rig by the time the sequel is released, but I'm definitely buying it


----------



## Argosy

I'm in!


----------



## Blazedak47

All I do is win. Awesome! i knew there was a reason I like valve besides the obvious. of course the reason is the obvious! They be awesome.


----------



## Epona

OH MY GOODNESS.

Epicness ensues.

In.


----------



## Puckbandit35

in


----------



## downlinx

in for portal 2 on this one, hehe


----------



## Kai-

posting in an awesome thread


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Definitely IN!


----------



## 176355

This contest is pretty awesome. I'm glad I made an account a while ago.


----------



## Heret|c

I like turtles


----------



## Lord Xeb

Totally in for this

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## iambald

herp derp


----------



## Crystal_Castles

Count me in!


----------



## Citra

Definitely in.


----------



## Ulver

In!
yay
Thanks OCN!


----------



## burwij

In, thanks guys!


----------



## Ikthus

In!


----------



## Limes

I definitely would like to be in







.


----------



## Tanid

In, Portal 2


----------



## The_Punisher

Looks like an awesome contest, count me in please


----------



## Force9000

I wwawawawawantz


----------



## Dreamlane

Brilliant contest! Count me IN!


----------



## EpicPie

In! I want some free games.


----------



## pjBSOD

I love Overclock.net, seriously... oh my God.

SO in!


----------



## catmmm

In


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I would just like to say cheeseburgers are made with meat and cheese... also, THANKS!!!!!!









oh, and in.


----------



## JMCB

Awesome. Thanks OCN and Valve!


----------



## sexybastard

in! I would love a Portal 2 poster.

One of the best times I've had playing a game was going through the game with my brother (who doesn't game at all) and both of us had a ball the whole time.


----------



## h33b

This is awesome.

Thanks OCN, I'm in for this.


----------



## PiERiT

Woo.


----------



## killnine

Schweet! Here's hoping that I win!


----------



## Ubeermench

Im in!! end's the day before my B day =D


----------



## raiderxx

Sounds good to me!! Thanks OCN and Steam!!


----------



## zacbrain

Cooooool!


----------



## ayyini

Err, "Anything you'd like."

Did I win?

=p


----------



## s-x

WOW I knew valve was awesome because of their support for competitive tf2 (robin walker and the crew would talk to the players all the time and had a tf2 beta forum setup which was kinda a dud but they tried) but I didnt expect them to be giving away stuff.

I'd be really happy with a poster signed by the valve crew, gabe is one of the few people in the buisness that seems to really care about gamers and upcoming developers, and he seems to want the best for his employees (I watched the video conference that gabe did for a highschool class off youtube). I doubt I'll win anything but for the people who do, please cherish the posters and or box art, they are such rare things and any true valve fan would frame the poster up and show it off to all their friends and family.

Good luck to all and thanks again valve.


----------



## xlastshotx

Ive been using steam since beta and I still remember playing HL when it came out. I love Valve and Overclock.net


----------



## CarFreak302

I am so IN! This is why I LOVE OCN and Valve.


----------



## TheSchlaf

I'm in for this one. Thanks Valve for helping OCN.


----------



## Morizuno

in! <3 valve


----------



## Jerry60k

Count me in on this.


----------



## getllamasfast

Oh god this thread is gonna get big


----------



## nil405

Sweet, im in..


----------



## Lt.JD

In


----------



## Code Geass

In! Thank you.


----------



## Somenamehere

In.

If I get a signed portal 2 poster I will cherish it forever.


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

The cake is A lie.

This was a triumph.
I'm making a note here: HUGE SUCCESS.
It's hard to overstate my satisfaction.
Aperture Science
We do what we must
because we can.
For the good of all of us.
Except the ones who are dead.
But there's no sense crying over every mistake.
You just keep on trying till you run out of cake.
And the Science gets done.
And you make a neat gun.
For the people who are still alive.


----------



## JohnDProb

I MUST HAZ WIN!!!

STEAM + VALVE RULES!

(ok there support sucks but ill let that slide)


----------



## Mrbigg

in!


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Excellent giveaway. I am in as well.


----------



## The Master Chief

I would like to try out Crysis 2, or even bulletstorm

in


----------



## Argeius

In for sure this is awesome


----------



## slickwilly

I'm in, love valve games


----------



## ArtistDeAlec

Im in for this


----------



## Razultull

I am definitely in for this, I am so glad Valve is taking notice of the overclock community. Kudos to the staff for setting this up!


----------



## Xonipher

I'd like to enter the contest!







Thanks to overclock.net, a very active and supportive community, I remain a faithful computer gamer.


----------



## donk165

Sign me up! This sounds awesome!









<3 Valve + OCN


----------



## Monster34

I love me some Ocn and Valve!!!!


----------



## Lostintyme

In for sure. I would die for a Portal 2 poster.


----------



## [email protected]

In!


----------



## Cha0s89

In please! Good luck everyone!


----------



## umeris

count me in!


----------



## DataX

Sweet! -- I'm in


----------



## Jason4i7

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck had a catapult?


----------



## Frozen-Q

Good to see them getting involved. Definitely IN!


----------



## bluebunny

Sounds great. im in


----------



## NitrousX

I'm in.


----------



## Faint

In for the win.

Maybe, if I'm lucky, I'll be able to get some PC games finally.


----------



## Yumyums

I love valve and OCN


----------



## The Mad Mule

Totally in for this. Thanks to all involved for making this happen!


----------



## Paradox me

In please.


----------



## ABeta

Thank you Valve and OCN, yall some EPIC pplz.


----------



## Ceiron

Definitely in.


----------



## bulmung

COUNT ME IN PLEASE, sorry for yelling I am just excited.


----------



## nevermiind

I'm in!


----------



## Winrahr

Nice! In!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Freaking heck yeah. This is amazing, OCN and Valve teaming up for some awesomeness - always a win in my book.


----------



## Djmatrix32

I am so in like 1985:heyyou:


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Entry.


----------



## riflepwnage

INN!!!!

love valve and ocn !!~!


----------



## theblah

In


----------



## Wookie Man

Me gusta


----------



## Tralala

super in!


----------



## Toransu

Count me in!


----------



## d-block

Count me in!


----------



## h0thead132

Soooooo in


----------



## Mr_Torch

This is great, count me in !!!


----------



## kremtok

Request entry, please









Thank you!


----------



## PCNerd

I'm in :')


----------



## KonigGeist

Best prize I've seen so far.







Count me in, please!


----------



## Aestylis

I <3 Overclock.net and Valve!. So awesome, thanks for the chance guys!.


----------



## listen to remix

I am in for the win.


----------



## Transhour

nice







look forward to the outcome of this contest


----------



## Hickeydog

If pro is the opposite of con, what's the opposite of progress?

America is a fat teenage virgin lying on bed staring up at her Allen Costello poster crossing and uncrossing her legs, while writing creepy stories about having filthy monkey sex with the quiet Eastern European boy who lives down the street.


----------



## JohnPrimeXXL

Oh! Nice! I'm in!


----------



## Gibs

Most defiantly in!!


----------



## Blostorm

Anything or everything!


----------



## themidgetman

I love bacon <3


----------



## AblueXKRS

I love Valve, I love OCN,and now you guys are giving me 15 Christmases at once! YES!


----------



## Dude5082

Woot, in!

<3 GabeN


----------



## duhasttas

In on this, fingers crossed!


----------



## a2hopper

In. Gotta love free some from OCN and Valve.


----------



## gooddog

thank you!!


----------



## AgentHydra

I actually don't like Valve that much honestly lol...


----------



## tyuo9980

In


----------



## goobergump

I'll take it!


----------



## mrwalker

I'd like to participate. Thanks!


----------



## brodie337

I'd love to be in on this!


----------



## ML241

In!!!


----------



## Jyr

In


----------



## el gappo

oh yeah I'm in


----------



## Bluelightning

Welp, no way I'm not entering this.


----------



## TheGimpAddict

Yes sir count me in!


----------



## townending

I would love to be in this drawing


----------



## ExplosiveBacon

IN!!! Would love new video games and anything to do with portal

There's probably going to be 1000 pages by the time this is over


----------



## Behemoth777

Totally in!


----------



## HobieCat

I'm in


----------



## pbasil1

Epic!


----------



## spanielcheckers

Meanwhile, back at Valve....


----------



## compudaze

I'm in!


----------



## Espair

Totally in this! I knew it was right to join this forum!


----------



## realcyberbob

I <3 Overclock.net


----------



## dominique120

So in for this one! Thanks Chipp!


----------



## redmustang

I'm in! valve and OCN ftw.


----------



## jacksknight

Seriously nice of you guys to do! Thanks OCN, and thanks to Valve too! Count me in!


----------



## Hawk777th

OCN is epic! Thanks guys for this great board!


----------



## JEFFBEAUCHAMP

Sweet


----------



## imadude10

Epic contest, Count me in!


----------



## MeeMoo220

Sweet. I love that Valve is teaming up with forums.

In please







.


----------



## Bartonn

IN. in in in ininininininininininin..... IN!


----------



## redhat_ownage

sweeet deal!! im in


----------



## falconkaji

How could I not be in? In.


----------



## bfreddyberg

I don't need the Steam cash...just give me the posters/box art!!!!


----------



## Rayzer76

Most excellent offer by Valve and OCN. Thank you both very much. I've got my fingers crossed, I think I'm due to win something!


----------



## Chunky-Bunker

Wow. Just wow. Definitely in for this one. Good job, guys!


----------



## Delta_32-1

I am in!!


----------



## Moheevi_chess

In!


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

In!


----------



## Lyfskills

Definitely in.


----------



## Traches

Poasting with my awesome headlight switch mod


----------



## eagle3566

This is awesome. I'm in!!


----------



## gsa700

I'm in...


----------



## Mxbn0

Iiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!

:d


----------



## Hysteria~




----------



## battlecryawesome

I have never won anything .. Im feeling luc nope, unlucky ,hehehe.


----------



## RushMore1205

im in, so what exactly do we have to do?


----------



## Lurikrunch

Signed art? Much <3 for the opportunity!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Count me in! Thanks Chipp!


----------



## Nazralla

Come on free stuff!


----------



## Kaldari

(in)


----------



## Riks

In


----------



## Choggs396

Since it's free stuff we're talking about, I guess I'll forgo the obligatory "shut up and give us Ep. 3" ...................... this time.









Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## [March]

Free stuff


----------



## Sun

Thank you sir.


----------



## yomama9388

Oh I'm in for this one


----------



## Rookie1337

I'm in and never pulling out.


----------



## EfemaN

This makes me all warm and fuzzy inside. In for great justice!


----------



## Penryn

I am in for the win!


----------



## mastertrixter

Count me in please!


----------



## BeOtCh

count me in


----------



## xJumper

It's worth a shot. Never was too big on Portal but if I win I may be.


----------



## 2010rig

Sweet! Sign me up!


----------



## TwistedDivision

I'm in







Fa Sho


----------



## geoxile

In :3


----------



## Shomiyamu!

anything you'd like


----------



## Ood Sec

Totally in.


----------



## werds

I am down down down down down!


----------



## roadlesstraveled

Count me in!


----------



## fishman78

In for the win! Thanks!


----------



## captain_clayman

So in!!


----------



## Lige

Post for lucky entry.


----------



## hajabooja

This is a triumph!!


----------



## kora04

OCN being sexy!


----------



## tommy1993

it's on like donkey kong


----------



## d0gr0ck

Count me in!


----------



## Cyrekk

OOOOooh this is awesome! I can't wait for next week to see if I won anything! =D
VALVe is great!


----------



## oventek

Count me in


----------



## Boi 1da

Count me in:yessir:


----------



## gildadan

in


----------



## FearSC549

yay


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

epic! so in!!


----------



## AdmRose

In it


----------



## Metalcrack

Anything I like...ummm...Beer?


----------



## FauxFox

Holy Jeezy this is better than a Bear and Velociraptor mating.

In Fosho.


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Gracias OCN and Valve.


----------



## VaLMerCs

yay i want games overclock.net Forever


----------



## Methos07

I love valve. I love ocn.

I also love the grand prize.


----------



## dropkickninja

In!!!!! Good luck all.


----------



## JedixJarf

Freaking awesome,i love you guys.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## IcyPimpHand

In! So awesome!!!!


----------



## adcantu

sweet! in!


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

In! I'll take one of the Signed posters!

Really, I'll take anything, but the poster would be cool.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Awesome! Count me in please.


----------



## Segovax

Wow.

In please and thank you.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

In over 9000 times.


----------



## Cerberus

Win


----------



## canoners

Wow, amazing! Definitely in!


----------



## Lifeshield

Posting for a random chance of winning.

Go me!


----------



## halocog

I'm in for anything offered.

Thanks Valve and OCN!


----------



## LemonSlice

$1500 in games! Whoever said steam was bad, it may be time to eat your words







. And they can't figure out why Steam is so successful by following the "make your customers happy" trend. In!


----------



## theCanadian

So in. I've got a couple games I've been eying.


----------



## jemping

in for Grand Prize, please!!


----------



## NFL

I'm sooooo in!!!!!


----------



## dude120

im in! this is awesome. thanks ocn & valve.


----------



## n1helix

Sweet!


----------



## DoubleK

Someone press my ninja pajamas and sharpen my pencils!


----------



## frizo

I'm liking this site more and more all the time.


----------



## Xerasyte

Of course I'm game.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

It's several months too soon for Christmas, but I will accept these prizes anyway.


----------



## Cyclonicks

Anything you'd like


----------



## IzninjaFTW

In! This is EPIC


----------



## Invisible Penguin

In please


----------



## Outcasst

Awesome! in!


----------



## intelman

In!


----------



## sctheluna

OCN FTW


----------



## somebodysb2

im in!


----------



## DayoftheGreek

It would be foolish to let this go by without at least throwing in my hat.

Count me in!

I'll have to spend some time thinking about what games I want though, I have a long list!


----------



## z0so

OCN + Valve = Awesome


----------



## GamesterGX

You know, I'm posting in this thread, but that doesn't mean I like you or anything.


----------



## Jotun

Well slap my knee and kick my dog, I am in!


----------



## virtualmadden

Pretty awesome contest. Valve made me a believer in PC gaming again.


----------



## Prymus

i'm in


----------



## MaxFTW

IN!

These prizes are win!


----------



## answ3r

In! I would love to win anything from this! Thanks OCN!


----------



## Trooper1881

from the makers of the one eyed wiggley thing


----------



## joman2055

I <3 ocn


----------



## NITRO1250

Amazing! Count me in!


----------



## joemaniaci

Super duper


----------



## gamingowiz

This is why I love OCN...
*IN*


----------



## Mithrandir8

Fantastic, I love giveaways!


----------



## elikim

would like to win just one contest in my life


----------



## Clox

Please count me in!


----------



## cyanmcleod

omg this is awesome


----------



## losttsol

Steam comes out of a Valve.


----------



## firebirdjimbo

oh, count me in! this is one sweet contest. i love valve games, and it would be sweet to get a signed portal poster!


----------



## MRIBNthewind

Awesome Sauce!!


----------



## N_Scorpion

So much love, thanks guys!


----------



## snoball

I AM SO IN!!! Gotta love Valve <3


----------



## srsparky32

in! thank you









if by some chance i win and you want to contact me via steam, my name is future737captain, not srsparky32.


----------



## donkru

Sign me up.


----------



## Khmor

OMG im going to die in a bbq<

im IN!!


----------



## teajayyy

polar bears


----------



## vwgti

Im so in for this, Thanks a lot for the opportunity Valve and OCN.


----------



## Jake_620

Sounds like quite the deal!


----------



## pmrballer123

in in in


----------



## Jtwizzle

Im in for the win!


----------



## mrsmiles

awesome stuff, goes to show that valve cares about us... well from my view at least, got to love the company and overclock.net!

count me in...


----------



## BlankThis

Oh goodness yes!


----------



## earing

Yay for contests. Good luck everyone!


----------



## phaseshift

OCN FOREveR!!


----------



## biaxident

holy mother of hell i want everything!!! lol
Im in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skylit

In


----------



## reedo

awesome, in and thank you


----------



## Mongol

As usual, OCN delivers an epic giveaway. Cheers gents!


----------



## E30M3

<3 valve, <3 OCN.


----------



## Relevant Wing

Nice


----------



## CrAYoN_EaTeR

Best contest Ever... I'm IN


----------



## stu.

I will name my first baby admin if I win.


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

OCN is the BEST! ininin


----------



## nckid4u

Man has not evolved an inch from the slime that spawned him!
-Jekyll and Hyde Together Again (1982)


----------



## JonC04

Epic, I wouldn't mind Bad Company 2 Vietnam. =D

Thanks OCN!


----------



## PointBlank

I'm in Love using Steam


----------



## Darkknight512

Wow, I am in!

Thanks Valve and OCN!


----------



## lonnie5000

Oh Yeah I'm In!


----------



## criminal

In please! Valve and Overclock.net rock.


----------



## Biomech

Cake!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsley

Can't let such a nice little competition pass without joining in, count me in as well!


----------



## suitaroh

Three cheers for valve and ocn!


----------



## nimbo1990

woo portal 2


----------



## birdman

wow 33 pages and its only been 1 hour since this post was made... im in btw


----------



## Twilex

I like Overclock.net better than my girlfriend! I'm in please =)


----------



## luvsan

Could always use more games.


----------



## FallenFaux

In.

<3 OCN and Valve


----------



## SI51

You guys rock. Sign me up.


----------



## ikem

woot things like this make overclock.net a home


----------



## EVILNOK

Great contest! 1 of the best in recent memory. Thanks for the chance OCN! :thumb:IN!


----------



## Swift Castiel

I'd love Portal 2. That would be lovely <3


----------



## Chunderface

Nice giveaway, I'm definitely in.

Glad to see valve+OCN giving to the community =]


----------



## labbu63

im in need to to increase my game collection without spending money that i have saved for parts


----------



## Nelson2011

in!!!!


----------



## go4life

Sweet! I'm in for sure


----------



## BigJeebz

Fingers Crossed!


----------



## lethal

who remembers the won network?? i do! thanks valve and ocn!


----------



## Nexus6

In! In! In! In! In! In! In!
Proud to be an OCNer and a Valver.


----------



## snoogins

excited!


----------



## Fatal Perfection

Definately in! Great promo by the way!


----------



## DevilGear44

Valve and OCN rule!!


----------



## LunchboxDDS

This guy


----------



## Versa

Portal: Check
Valve: Check
OCN: Check
Life is complete: Check!

In!


----------



## ipod4ever

Cool sign me up.


----------



## Speedster159

I'm in for the win!!!


----------



## ____

Installing steam now.
JK


----------



## guyute85

<

Don't leave this guy out!


----------



## reaper~

I'm in & thanks!


----------



## Farmer Boe

Epic contest! OCN FTW!


----------



## cokesodacan

I'm totally down for this.


----------



## francisw19

Awesome...count me in!


----------



## H3XUS

In!!


----------



## Maddoxman

I am soooo in...


----------



## XanderDylan

This sounds awesome! Sign me up please!


----------



## KamuiRSX

Chipp you are awesome and I am in


----------



## Regamaster

In!

Now that I think about it, if it weren't for Valve I wouldn't be into PC gaming let alone computers as much as I am today.

It all started with CS 1.6...good ole days...

Thank you Valve.


----------



## djsi38t

Wow thanks chipp,I would love to win some of this stuff.


----------



## dudemanppl

Herp I like Portal 2 derp.


----------



## Soulphalanx

I love Valve.


----------



## Mannyg

This is so epic, I'm IN!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

GL too all!!!!!


----------



## derickwm

Count me in!


----------



## Concorde105

Count me in!


----------



## heshere2001

Interested!


----------



## Mikecdm

I'll take anything i can get


----------



## NameUnknown

All sorts of in for this contest


----------



## the.FBI

Definitely In...looking forward to some epic luls in portal 2.


----------



## leighteam

mr. freeman!!!1


----------



## -iceblade^

add me in for this please


----------



## Yor_

This game will be so amazing. Valve never dissapoints. OCN, amazing stuff too.


----------



## RussianJ

<3 OCN & valve


----------



## DarkSimulant

Sounds awesome; count me in.


----------



## RaCeR123

I am in for the win


----------



## magna224

in, thanks.


----------



## DuckieHo

April 4th is my birthday. I should win.


----------



## TheReciever

definitely in lol


----------



## dailob




----------



## Phoriver

In!


----------



## Blindman1337

In for this


----------



## Linixion

49 27 6d 20 43 61 6b 65


----------



## SEN_ONE

In!!!!!!!!


----------



## flashbulb

oh wow that's cool, guess I'm in


----------



## Danny W

God damn I love Valve!


----------



## GOTFrog

Random thing

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Del

*RAWR* free stuf *RAWR*


----------



## caffeinescandal

I want games. please?


----------



## Artemis

Woot im in!


----------



## syntax32

hell yea im in!


----------



## AllenR

I'm in!


----------



## Pencuri

In please!


----------



## mcole254

Awesome! Valve + OCN = double win


----------



## tpi2007

I'm in!

Love Valve (the very first avatar pic I chose speaks for itself), and I'm starting to love OCN everyday a bit more









Pre-purchased Portal 2 weeks ago, so those prizes will be a perfect match! - and the money to purchase more games too! How about they release Episode 3 so I can spend some of that money on that?


----------



## Sainesk

anything you'd like! (oh wait...







)


----------



## iscariot

In FTW


----------



## Jhony02

So in!


----------



## 8ight

I love Valve and OCN; so in!


----------



## zouk52

In!

<3


----------



## Randallrocks

I love you valve and i will do anything for this... Hell, i'll even send you guys an ocn applique.


----------



## Kick

In. Awesomeeeee


----------



## noshibby

In!


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

So in for this!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

This is awesome. Been a fan of valve since hl. Great stuff


----------



## Strider_2001

1 hour and 41 pages...Wow I love OCN...lol...Everyone comes out of the woodworks when there is free stuff involved.

PS....I WANT FREE STUFF....haha...


----------



## aksthem1

Oh sweet. I want in on this.


----------



## JTD92

In


----------



## NoGuru




----------



## GuardianDuo

I'm in!


----------



## Xinoxide

I am peeing my pants.


----------



## bstover17

Winning!


----------



## KillerBeaz

in


----------



## R00ST3R

In!! Like Flynn!!


----------



## Dmoney

In. Show me the money!


----------



## Liselotte

this is great. nice job Valve for caring about us PC gamers. Also kudos to OC crew. Keep up the good work!


----------



## 1keith1

In.


----------



## mortimersnerd

In.


----------



## mykah89

Wow, for real? Sweet deal, i never win stuff like this... or the lottery for that matter.. but i still am in it to win it !

Never played portal, but heard a lot of good things about it so maybe give #2 a shot.


----------



## Phyxers

Wow guys, awesome collaboration! I'm definitely in!


----------



## Ramsey77

I like Valve.....and turtles.


----------



## goodtobeking

Im in. Thanks


----------



## SprayN'Pray

In! I have never won a giveaway/contest in my life =.=


----------



## amtgman

Portal swag?

MUST HAVE NAO.


----------



## pewter77

Yo


----------



## aroc91

Oh man. Definitely in.


----------



## mike476

I am definitely in on this.


----------



## BIGGUN

In!!!


----------



## Princess Garnet

You say what? You have my attention. Go on...


----------



## kyle5281

Totally Count Me In!


----------



## madswimmer

in!


----------



## Iroh

Woooaaaahhhh SNAP! 43 pages of replies in 1 hour!!!

In.


----------



## AOwpr

In for a poster!


----------



## Orzornn

In for anything!


----------



## Dezixn

"anything you'd like."

lol, in.


----------



## bckai

Thanks for creating the greatest games known to man, Valve.


----------



## GhostRiderZG

In...


----------



## Brenslick

Can't go wrong with this one. I'd love to win some money towards new games, im officially out of new things to play.


----------



## BountyHead

Awesome! Hopefully i win so I can play portal 2 im broke and cant buy it lol


----------



## Ysbl

I <3 you, Ocn. Thank yewz.


----------



## rocklobsta1109

def. in on this! Thanks Valve!!!


----------



## bavarianblessed

wut?? Win!


----------



## agentsmith5150

awesome contest


----------



## Special_K

<3 cake


----------



## Mailyfesux

DOUBLE RAINBOW ALL THE WAY! OH MY GOD, IT'S STARTING TO LOOK LIKE A TRIPLE RAINBOW!!!

Count me in!


----------



## knight-btk

I love ocn , In!


----------



## solsamurai

Definitely in on this! Just built my first rig and would love to give it tons of Steam powered love!


----------



## Andy!

i like turtles.


----------



## Sparky79

Valve and OCN=


----------



## Lelouch

Awwright. Im in!


----------



## Ecochamp

So in! So awesome!


----------



## KG363

I'm in!


----------



## CrazzyRussian

I'm in! My room looks like it needs a little decoration and after spending all my budget on my rig, I have only purchased Metro 2033 and Crysis for $40 in total







. While a few bucks from all of this would be nice, things like this grow on value over time and can never be replaced.


----------



## Tunapiano

Inb4canitplaycrysis


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

I'd like anything, especially steam game cash! I pretty much started online gaming with valve back 6+ years ago, and OCN is my favorite website. So this is pretty much the sweetest giveaway ever! Count me in!


----------



## The Fryer

awsome. would love to get my hands on one of the posters. thank Valve and OCN.


----------



## Hiep

i want one!!!!!!!!


----------



## nagle3092

In please, god I love OCN <3


----------



## greg8west

In on 1!


----------



## Brutuz

In, so many games I want off Steam...


----------



## infomancer

awesome! in for the win


----------



## selfsurf

hope I win


----------



## Zackcy

In.


----------



## Aeloi

Bam!


----------



## ObscureVisions

<3 Valve
<3 Overclock.net


----------



## rasa123

This is incredible, definitely in!


----------



## XxG3nexX

In


----------



## rocker22dallas

THE DRAWING IS ON MY BIRTHDAY!









i would absolutely love to have one of these. i'll even donate "to the cure" for it


----------



## JeremiahTheBullfrog

In. I'd love to get anything listed there.


----------



## DNytAftr

In on this, good to see valve on this


----------



## trendy

I <3 OCN & Valve!


----------



## Kiggold

My favorite company and my favorite website, combine into one awesome contest









I'm in!


----------



## razr m3

Epic contest is epic! So in!


----------



## myuusmeow

anything you'd like

[is too lazy to Ctrl F through 48 pages to see if someone has already posted this]

Go Valve and OCN!


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I am so in...this is the best contest ever!


----------



## ThaJoker

overclock.net is my life! I'm on here 6 hours a day and the extent of knowledge I've learn't about PC's was on this forum.

EDIT: oops forgot.... I'm Definitely in!


----------



## pez

Sweet! I'm in







.


----------



## Captain1337

Count me in!! This is a nice contest.


----------



## hyujmn

In it to win it!


----------



## scrotes

Sooooooooo in


----------



## KOBALT

Pretty cool of Valve


----------



## Fish702

First............^after him^


----------



## Komimi

I am in


----------



## ML Infamous

Amazing Contest, and great website, definitely in this!


----------



## jam3s

In please! Thanks OCN.

$50 dollars in steam games is fine by me









Jam3s


----------



## MrBalll

Come on Portal poster.


----------



## Twitchie

Totally in.


----------



## Geemaa

Count me in please


----------



## cmos

Hope I win







gl everyone.


----------



## Run N. Gun

I've pre-ordered the game for me and my sons! Looking forward to Portal 2!


----------



## J.Harris

Yayaya I want portal 2!!!!!


----------



## KILLER_K

Well better late then never to go all in and thanks.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Very cool. Always love companies that go that extra mile and give out free stuff.


----------



## 8-Ball

Steam/Valve is the best wo0t!
They actually give a hoot about the PC gamers!


----------



## shiloh

Awesome! Very nice


----------



## Padishah

i would get Crysis 2 or darkspore i think or maybe even dragon age 2


----------



## pioneerisloud

O
M
G

Count me in!!! I love Valve and Portal!!! I can't wait for Portal 2!!!

I GUESS I love OCN too.


----------



## Zhanger

This will totally prepare me for the Portal 2 launch.


----------



## DJLiquid

ooo nice - in


----------



## Sam1990

Sweeeeeeeeet!


----------



## jcde7ago

SO IN...OCN + VALVE = WIN!!!


----------



## SgtHop

Sweet deal. I'm in for this.


----------



## animal0307

I want in please. I'm always up for free stuff.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Count me in Love Valve:wheee:


----------



## ZHoob2004

this would be awesome to win. I haven't been that excited about portal 2 up until now, but this will make me excited.


----------



## Rewindlabs

I am definitely in


----------



## Monkey92

Valve


----------



## iSin

My heart for this contest is overclocked to 4.6ghz

In ;]


----------



## Mugabuga

Well, this would be a nice game to play on my PC I literally built an hour ago.


----------



## Dissentience

Yes yes yes! I'm feelin lucky


----------



## Galilean

I'm so in for this.


----------



## dcyli

Tell me that I'm a winner. Cmon.. you know you want to say it now..


----------



## Halfslashed

Valve = Best PC dev

Count me in.


----------



## IrDewey

Fake mustaches have always intrigued me. I guess there is some repressed memory in the rear of my cranial cavity holding some sort of information as to the matter, but the fact remains that I have always been able to identify a fake mustache. It is sort of an obsession, but more the sort that bothers you in private, and isn't much to share about. Every time I see one on the street, I get that strange feeling, like something is off... like I'm in a room full of neon lights. Perhaps I should elaborate more on this matter, but I believe this sentiment to be satisfactory for the purpose of my entrance into this fine contest put on by our wonderful staff, and the wonderful staff of Valve Software. Good day.


----------



## wumpus

woot

in for this one!


----------



## cloudbyday

I am definetly in!


----------



## Onions

omg so in i love portal im so stoked for it


----------



## rrims

In. =)


----------



## Cavi

So cool... thanks for all the cool things you do for your members here


----------



## EduFurtado

in!

Never seem a thread get so many replies in such short notice!


----------



## jammo2k5

In thanks


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Best. Contest. Ever.


----------



## Th0m0_202

so we just post anything and we are in? cool! thank you chipp and ocn staff and steam/valve XD


----------



## Jonny i5

I'm in like Flint.


----------



## angrysasquatch

I am poser whore. Must eat have portal 2 poster

edit:










nomnomnom


----------



## Burn

<3 Valve


----------



## Scytus

Definitely in for this one! C:


----------



## Vocality

So much win.


----------



## GreenArchon

Hmm, how could I say no?

I'm in.


----------



## Blue6228

I'm in! Awesome prizes, thanks guys.


----------



## bobfig

Awesome. Thanks chipp for this.


----------



## illum

Epic face Epic face Epic face







Win in my pants.


----------



## legoman

I'm in!


----------



## philhalo66

Epic i do want


----------



## gamer11200

That Portal 2 poster or the steam money seem like great prizes for me








I'm in


----------



## BlueTac

Im in. gotta love portal


----------



## Shaded War

Count me in!


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Wow, amazing. Ever since Valve/Steam I haven't bought a boxed copy of anything. Valve is one of a very few companies that I believe stand for the consumer. Now if only Steam would implement a recording feature like XFire









Also, OCN is my internet home







Count me in!


----------



## Kamakazi

Well, I will throw in as well.


----------



## MechanicalHand

in with sin


----------



## Alatar

This is absolutely awesome! I'm in for sure


----------



## stren

woot for portal and ocn!


----------



## adizz

In!
Thanks OCN


----------



## Wabbits

Super in!


----------



## linkin93

Oh I am so in for this!


----------



## valvegamer

Im in i should win because of my name


----------



## Mongo

WOW Nice. I been looking for a way or something to sell to get the money for Portal 2 this just maybe it.

IM IN!


----------



## tehmaggot

In!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

In like Flynn baby!


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Best. Contest. Ever!


----------



## fliq

In! In! In!


----------



## hermitmaster

The cake is a lie!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I love this!


----------



## racer86

Im in id love to win some stuff!







always wanted one of those posters and you cant go wrong with free games!!


----------



## alchemik

I'm in, I'd love to win some cake


----------



## Nw0rb

Man after building this pc i could realll really use some new pc games only got sc2 at the moment


----------



## ClickJacker




----------



## SmasherBasher

And the crowd goes wild










(in)


----------



## Bobicon

In.


----------



## 116969

Electronics are <3, women can leave and oppose you. xD


----------



## SyncMaster753

In, crysis2 is looking pretty inticing


----------



## SalisburySteak

In! I need to relive the Half-life series.


----------



## Domele

Count me in. Thanks Overclock.net for this contest.


----------



## justarealguy

Oh yes, I want.


----------



## B7ADE

I are in!


----------



## Ovlazek

Mmm... pass the freebies please!


----------



## soilentblue

*fingers crossed* I hope I win


----------



## Ecks9T

count me too also. and i think this can be a special something with OCN+Valve = WIN


----------



## t0adphr0g

In it to win it!

Steam FTW!


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

in


----------



## X-Nine

♫Flyyyyyyyyyyy me to the mooooooooooon, and let me plaaaaaaaaay among the staaaaaaaars....♫


----------



## Agueybana_II

I want IN this will be aw3some for the winners! fingers cross need some games for planned build.


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

In!!!


----------



## mr. biggums

i like free games


----------



## JFuss

In. 
I haven't had much to play on Steam so hopefully this will help


----------



## Damir Poljak

Cheers, Good luck to all!


----------



## v193r

in


----------



## Lucky 13 SpeedShop

<- Wants in too please







Umm, 2 posts count?


----------



## Blishdot

I'm in. There are so many games that I want


----------



## Dopamin3

In


----------



## homer98

Sweet contest, who wouldn't sign up for it







OCN and Valve are awesome !!


----------



## col musstard

in


----------



## H3||scr3am

In for any level







awesome prize giveaway Chipp


----------



## Zaronz

Well this sounds lovely. Colors and sparks! Me is in =)


----------



## GuilT1

Sweeeet!!!


----------



## Xazen

Valve and OCN, always a good decision!


----------



## Hizavok

In! Valve never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Hydraulic

Portal 2? I'm in!


----------



## UrbanSmooth

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-up-bring.html


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

I'm in! We love you Steam!!!


----------



## rsfkevski

OH this is the shiznit! Thanks OCN


----------



## godofdeath

o i am so in for this


----------



## PulkPull

Put my name in


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

I'm in. I love OCN!!!!!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

nice im in overclock gets even better.


----------



## ChicknWafflZ

Potato.


----------



## Murderous Moppet

In it to win it.


----------



## BinaryDemon

I love OCN. I love Valve. I love free stuff.


----------



## BackerU

Count me in! Free stuff is always great!


----------



## Interpolation

Valve knows how to appeal to the right audience in the right way.

_In!_


----------



## borito4

Valve FTW


----------



## Xyxyll

Am I weird for being more excited about the posters than the steam games?

Here's my [Ticket]


----------



## ymetushe

Yup. In.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

in!


----------



## sockpirate

so incredibly, ridiculously, entirely INNNNN!!!!!!!


----------



## YuR!34

thnx OCN & VALVE for thid contest..........all GL.............

So in!!!Â¡Â¡Â¡Â¡Â¡!!!!........to fill the jar.......


----------



## cygnus

In.


----------



## Ocnewb

In!! Thanks Admin


----------



## unleaded91

Iam in for the win!! Valve games are awesome!


----------



## Dhalmel

Meanwhile at valve...
John Freeman who is Gordon Freeman's borther's was typing on forum board to get free steam games+

  
 You Tube


----------



## FiX

In!


----------



## Slinkman

in


----------



## UnInvincible

Ballin' Contest.

Rollin' for Portal Goodness.


----------



## sub50hz

In.


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

steam and OCN together it's almost a dream

STOP they are trying the inception trick on us to plant the idea of purchasing the game and making OCN bigger at the same time AAAAAAAH


----------



## Rob0tuss1n

Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me !


----------



## Higgins

I'm extremely excited for Portal 2. In for sure


----------



## newpc

in







, thinking of getting a new game to play.


----------



## robbo2

in


----------



## Spykerv

Do want. Thanks OCN + VALVE.


----------



## BabyBalla

[]ol, Womp approves!


----------



## Pendulum

Awesome! IN!


----------



## candy_van

In and thanks!


----------



## hepatitisburger

Win! This is full of win. Thanks Valve and Thanks OCN!


----------



## Etra1n

Count me in.


----------



## Virinious

I'm in for this! Thanks!


----------



## KBcobra

In for awesomeness.


----------



## Sno

Valve and OCN!!

Two of my favorite things in one!

Sign me up please


----------



## mcpetrolhead




----------



## 7heMy7h

In!


----------



## mike44njdevils

Hrmm, in...maybe this will break my Steam cherry!!!


----------



## maxslater

count me in


----------



## wheth4400

Holy....... count me in I would love some of this, not to mention a shot at a portal 2 poster!


----------



## Colonel Sanders

this is awesome!


----------



## Mmmmbaato

OCN and Valve <3 I'm in!


----------



## flipd

In it to win it.


----------



## WroLeader

Count me in


----------



## Riou

Valve


----------



## Sanders54

Holy cow. I'm in!


----------



## Mr.Zergling

In!


----------



## AmalgamA

Innnnnn


----------



## i_hax

Good luck to me.

I guess everyone else too.


----------



## Xeroni

In!


----------



## H-man

In for the cake.


----------



## Sin100

In!


----------



## Sodalink

I'm in! I'm sure this will be the lucky day I'll win something.


----------



## zelix

IN! This would be awsome!


----------



## Mako0312

I'm in









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bigal1542

Sweet this would be awesome







!


----------



## pangolinman

In of course


----------



## mojosephwu

oh yes! give away sme games to me







im inXD its my birthday today btw LOL just saying


----------



## pale_neon

valve is to pc gaming what water is to life.


----------



## BeDuckie

In. $50 for Portal 2 sounds good.


----------



## Neathh

In! I would love to get anything!


----------



## MuzicFreq

Awesome Good luck everyone!


----------



## Chef Bobert

I'm in!


----------



## gonX

Jello


----------



## jumpdownlow

pretty awesome prizes you have up for grabs there.


----------



## XAnarchy

Pick me. Ill be your friend, honestly!


----------



## uncholowapo

Zomg do want!!!


----------



## esocid

Awesome. Thanks to Valve, and OCN.


----------



## pash1k

Best idea ever! I'm so in!


----------



## pale

Could definitely use some help with building my steam repertoire - in!


----------



## mbudden




----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Too bad a deal can't be worked out where ocn members with X amount of rep get discounts on steam


----------



## hitrun222

Freakin sweet! Totally in!


----------



## p-saurus

Throw me into the hat please. What a great contest!


----------



## Nexus-7

Awesome contest is awesome.


----------



## ThorsHammer

I really love Valve and Steam! Thanks overclock.net, learned so much from this place over the years of lurking


----------



## Brandon1337

I'm in! Here's to hoping I win grand prize


----------



## nvspace126

I never win anything, but might as well try! Thanks for the contest


----------



## wint0nic

Count me in this contest.


----------



## thisischuck01

In, definitely.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

OCN + Valve =


----------



## KittensMewMew

This is major win.


----------



## zhylun

Yet another reason why we all love OCN.


----------



## terraprime

hecks yes I totally want in on this!

ha 1:677 chance, better then the lottery I say lol.


----------



## E_man

Awesome. In this for sure.


----------



## Blizzie

In


----------



## corx

Count me in.


----------



## badatgames18

I am in?


----------



## Goharder

This is sick, Im in.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

So in!







Thank you!


----------



## Frank08

Amazing, I'm in!


----------



## nakiki

plz let met win plz let me win


----------



## westevilspirit777

aawwww awesome.....I AM IN!


----------



## jfizz84

Definitely in on this.


----------



## Ghost23

In!


----------



## dizz

Amazing contest. I'm in!


----------



## .:hybrid:.




----------



## Rangerscott

Down like a clown Charlie Brown.


----------



## BankaiKiller

This sounds great, i'll be in.


----------



## pheoxs

Definitely in!


----------



## Velathawen

herp!


----------



## Sheyster

In please!


----------



## darthjoe229

derp! Count me in! Valve's my heroes (and I'm not just saying that)


----------



## donnybrasco

AHHHH TWO great things in this world combined.....























I'M IN FOR SURE. MAY VALVE LIVE ON FOREVER...MAKING AMAZING GAMES!!!


----------



## Su77en187

Count me in! My birthday is in a couple days, lol =)


----------



## forty2skates

Sign me up, I also love Steam


----------



## Goatboy

We are all made up of pieces of supernova. Mind = blown?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Oh hell yeah im in please!


----------



## SohcSTI

Love me some Valve!


----------



## RedAndBlueNotebook

In!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

In!!

Thanks for the awesome giveaway!


----------



## audioxbliss

Meeee!


----------



## aleksve

GOD bless overclock.net and Valve ! Count me in .


----------



## Shrimp

In of course! Can't wait for Portal 2, I preordered the day it was available on Steam.


----------



## Ruckol1

Wow sweet, in!


----------



## squad

Awesome! In for sure!!


----------



## skyravr

I'm IN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UbNub

$50? Nice that's like 10-20 games on steam


----------



## kyle7412

cool!


----------



## gerickjohn

Anything I'd Like.

=D

In! I always admired Valve.


----------



## creamy_goodness

Valve, awesome!
overclock.net, awesome!
portal 2, also awesome!


----------



## Drift0r

I'm in!







Whole lotta prizes up for grabs there!


----------



## SZayat

Yes please, count me in


----------



## calavera

OMG I am SO in.


----------



## Klue22

In!


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

in!!!


----------



## haroldly

yes please, in..


----------



## noldevin

In please


----------



## Revained Mortal

i am so in for this win!


----------



## Reflux

Absoloutely in.


----------



## mjpd1983

A w e s o m e


----------



## Dimaggio1103

well...in for me too?

portal 2 is gonna be epic, my name on steam is "Companion Cube"









lol, ya buddy.


----------



## rent.a.john

Yay Valve, Yay OCN


----------



## Bobobearx

asdfasgwaefasfsdfadsf


----------



## loki_reborn

Gimme gimme gimme
I r hungry for free stuffs


----------



## hli53194

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## andypc

In as well please!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrPwnage

Thank you very much! In!


----------



## Varjo

Ok, this contest is awesome. Long live Valve and OCN!


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Sounds like an awesome idea!


----------



## MacNcheese

Count me in!!!
Im in for the poster and game!! basicaly... prizes 1 or 2! or 3!!!

Thnx


----------



## KidLi

What an amazing chance!


----------



## sbao26975

In!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Over a year on this site, 1500+ rep, and entered in dozens of these contests. Never won a thing. :/

Eh, can't hurt.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Ohhhh Baby in


----------



## Poseidon

I want to be the winner


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

Ocn ftw!


----------



## Buzzin92

Wooo hope i actually win something for once in my life







(not getting any hopes up though)


----------



## rancor

So IN


----------



## Johnny Guitar

ohai


----------



## KarmaKiller

OCN = WIN
Steam = WIN
OCN + Steam = WIN babies?


----------



## zelyx

great contest, <3 valve


----------



## dezshiz

In, overclock and valve ftw!


----------



## BarryBadrinath

In... Thank you Valve and OCN


----------



## userannon

I can has?


----------



## WK19

Man, that'd be awesome. In.


----------



## Cab00se

Man ocn and valve just keep getting better and better. So in.


----------



## wtomlinson

in.







thanks OCN


----------



## bleach

Whoo, a contest I can enter in.(low rep.) Thanks.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Gimmie!


----------



## DannyB0y

In.


----------



## m3th0d

So so so so excited!


----------



## IEATFISH

In! I would love the posters and if I have to get a game, Crysis 2 (since I preordered Portal 2 forever ago







)


----------



## ZTempo

Valve and OCN? Doesn't get any better, in ..


----------



## foppa

I love overclock.net~!


----------



## foxlinked

in


----------



## Zcypot

im in! sounds awesome!


----------



## Grobinov

So in for this


----------



## un-nefer

Why not use these gifts as prizes for those OCN members who contribute their time and money to represent OCN during the OCN [email protected] and OCN BOINC events


----------



## MrAlex

Oh em gee. I'm in for this epic contest


----------



## quiquirinn

i need to win to make use of my gaming comp, thanks


----------



## Myrlin

In. thanks!


----------



## LetThereBeDwight

I could use free stuff!


----------



## AndAllThingsWillEnd

Definately want to be a part of this...


----------



## Hyoketsu

In? You bet I am!


----------



## mbp

I would looooooooooooove to win! Seriously. Pick me. Plz.


----------



## ScurK

I'm in.... needs moar steam game. And shiny posters!


----------



## Andru

OCN yee buddy!


----------



## levontraut

well done to ocn for getting this sorted with valve...

i am in for the conp...

cheers


----------



## itzhoovEr

awesome


----------



## Thoklarr

Oh.My.God

Portal holds a dear place in my heart, I cant wait for the 2nd.

Heres to Portal 2!


----------



## DJ_Reason

Great contest!! I'm so excited








I've always been Valve's biggest fan and I've played every single game by them!
I would love to win this! (Especially the signed posters!)


----------



## Lee Stevens

Hey I'm new so maybe members that have been here longer deserve it but hey not gunna miss this







I'm in!


----------



## damric

I like free stuff


----------



## mobius9

Count me in : )


----------



## willibj

Watching the helicopter roll past whilst on the introductory credits train-ride when first entering the world of Half-Life on my Pentium 166 MMX and 8mb Rendition Verite 2200 @ 800x600 in 1998 (and blowing my mates 4mb 3Dfx voodoo out of the water) was perhaps the quintessential and most memorable gaming experience of my entire life.

The adventure and immersion that followed was undoubtedly game changing - you just knew it whilst playing the game. I'd thought Quake 2 was it, the best game I'd played until Half-Life. Boy was I wrong.

Frankly nothing since Half Life has compared for me. Half Life 2 is the better game in so many ways, but nothing has been able to supersede that moment and subsequent gaming experience ever, which is why I STILL play Half Life every year or two for the heck of it, and will continue to as long as it still captures that nostalgic wonder again and again and again. Anyways, every Valve game since has been amazing, and we all appreciate their work - for me more than any other game company out. They're truly gamers themselves, and it shows in their work.

*Edit* I don't care if this sounds like sucking up - it's truth, and there's no developer I'd rather suck up to.


----------



## DragonLotus

Portal 2. Anticipation.


----------



## Fremsen

I love OCN.


----------



## TUDJ

In

Chipp/OCN never fail to surprise me







thanks


----------



## GekzOverlord

[o.o] in!!!!!!!


----------



## Jobotoo

This is awesome! I'm in!


----------



## Olives

who in their right mind would not be in this?


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

WOOOOOOOOO SPRING BREAK ! in please


----------



## ShadoX

I'm soooo in, come on winning card!

Can't wait for Portal 2, those various goo's are gonna be so fun ! especially in multiplayer!

Thanks OCN !!!!111


----------



## Sizuke

Im in for it.
You guys never fail to surprise me, first think when i get to work is to turn office pc on and click my firefox OCN tab, every single morning


----------



## Akomplice209

IIIIIIINNNNNNNN! OCN 4 life


----------



## Chungster

I love myself.


----------



## AMW1011

Sure I'm in.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FK_CKtYCRIc[/ame]

That is all.


----------



## importflip

In.


----------



## AsanteSoul

Im really starting to like this site a lot more than any other I've been on..this is a very grand gesture! Thank you all, you made me so happy ...yayy


----------



## lilraver018

in


----------



## haza1981

Valve+OCN = win as epic as Half life series. In FTW!


----------



## gerrardo

I am in!


----------



## 02lordd

Do want!!!!!, signed portal 2 posters? yes please!!!!!!!, pick me a winner!!!!1111!11one


----------



## fluxlite

mm I'd be more than happy just with the $50 steam voucher









I'm in pain after turning on one-click purchasing


----------



## lemans81

I want in!


----------



## XiCynx

Again, VALVe and OCN never disappoint! I'm down for this, count me in. =)


----------



## HeartOfAHydra

In Like Flynn In A NutShell Umbrella Hat When It's Raining On The Brim


----------



## solar0987

OH me mememememe in like flynn


----------



## Faster is Better

Your saying that I can post anything and I have a chance to win?


----------



## znd

That is correct, Faster is Better.

Now I'm in as well!


----------



## d3viliz3d

That's why we love OCN ^^ Count me in!
And gratz to Valve too for this gifts!


----------



## bringonblink

In like a bin


----------



## Muntey

Wow, those are some great prizes. Hopefully I'll win something to add to my current Portal 2 Merch collection ( 3 T-shirts, wearing one now! ).


----------



## hoth17

very cool, and of course, in...


----------



## M00NIE




----------



## groundzero9

Sure


----------



## NEvolution

Definitely in for this.


----------



## sparkplug188

Spark here! Count me in!


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

Wow nice, in for the winz lol


----------



## TheNextLevel

I'm in for this. Thanks OCN.


----------



## LTC

I'm in!







Would love to win something


----------



## Machiyariko

In.


----------



## addest3

Sweet contest







. Im in.


----------



## mothug

I'm in like Sin....


----------



## Ghilly

Awesome cheers guys


----------



## TestECull

Couint me in. My broke ass needs some Duke Nukem Forever. And I want to get my hands on Crysis 2 and see just what has everyone's panties in a bunch.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Count me in


----------



## dmreeves

I am a big weiner!


----------



## jprovido

I'm In. my steam account is full of valve games so you better give me steam games and posters hehe


----------



## drufause

I would love some valve and portal stuff


----------



## /Massimo\

I'm in!


----------



## Bradey

this closes on my b'day


----------



## Lerkah

in


----------



## Furious Porkchop

In!


----------



## ZeusBoltThrower

Portal2... I want the cake this time!


----------



## Vipervlv

How can you not love OCN







In


----------



## dejanribic

sure


----------



## ENTERPRISE

This is why Overclock.Net is awesome, and of course thanks to Valve for partnering with us for this giveaway. Also a MASSIVE thanks to Admin of Overclock.net, without him none of this is would have been possible.

This is my entry to the prize drawing


----------



## Falkentyne

Never won a contest before so it would be great to win something


----------



## samster25

In!!!!


----------



## tryagainplss

Mr. Chipp is such a GOD! This is why I love OCN. Thanks for doing another awesome giveaway

I'm in for this xD


----------



## Doogiehouser

Great Prizes!!! In!!!


----------



## daguardian

I'm liking this place more and more everyday!! This is why I log in here first everyday.

Count me in for a chance to win some cool giveaways


----------



## Sircles

want to wiinnnnn


----------



## ~kRon1k~

supercalifragilisticexpialadocious?


----------



## Flying Toilet

I <3 ocn


----------



## waldoh74

Steam is the virtual crack of the nerd world!


----------



## Col. Newman

and enter


----------



## thirdeyeop3n

Count me in!


----------



## Freakn

In please

Thanks OCN & Valve


----------



## Nusteyr

awesome competetion


----------



## Nog

Wow I come back to OCN after years away just to buy a new computer so I can game with OCN buddies, but am left with no money for games... The next day this thread is started, beautiful.

Count me in for any and everything!


----------



## alltoasters

Count me in!


----------



## SKl

Count me in,
for all of it







.


----------



## shadow19935

I'd Like.


----------



## Ktulu

Sweet! Sign me up!


----------



## allikat

In it for to win it! Love steam! Love Valve!


----------



## omega17

in









I have nothing more to say on the matter


----------



## CoRuPt

i'm in!


----------



## Use

Hey, very nice!


----------



## Chairless

In


----------



## HAGNK




----------



## Pabs

Wow, great give away.


----------



## worx

Valve / Steam games are the best! I hope I win so I can try out some new games...


----------



## Atomfix

I win!! Mwah! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jak3z

In for Portal2 and free games!
Love OCN and valve.


----------



## amantonas

In.


----------



## ghost_z

i love ocn...and i would like get me one of those prizes....


----------



## Kaine

Wootwoot!

I'm all for free games and the support of one of the biggest entertainment companies out there.


----------



## fr0st.

in for testing out second 5970 with some games


----------



## _Chimera

I'm in, OCN rocks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Pie

Thanks alot Steam and OCN for organizing this!

<3


----------



## supamaryo

this is NOT for April fools right?


----------



## Eskanasi

Purple viscous eggplant supping on a melodramatic orange bana sauce 88 fest.

Anyways. Gl to everyone!


----------



## Korlus

In?


----------



## AMOCO

In


----------



## UnAimed

I am in, thank you!


----------



## xuchilles

In!!!!!!!!


----------



## aravi_992

im in!!!







 TY OCN AND VALVE!


----------



## nategr8ns

Go VALVE! Go OCN!

Does this mean that Portal 2 is almost out? *giddy*

(in)


----------



## jjj112

In...


----------



## papple

In! For anything!


----------



## -=[VoD]=-Slayer

Im in, the voucher would be handy to have so i can get more games


----------



## steve10

I am very much in, sir.


----------



## 161029

OMG this is awesome. Valve is awesome. Now we just have to do this to CodeMasters, master of all racing games!


----------



## Booty Warrior

Lemme in!


----------



## Zamoldac

Hope i don't win (fingers crossed).


----------



## The Fury

Count me in.

Big thanks to OCN and Valve.


----------



## IaVoR

Awesome contest! Im in!


----------



## Boyboyd

So this is just a lottery or do i have to write a thesis on how awesome valve is or something?

In


----------



## DaMirrorLink

totally not going to get anything but in


----------



## james_ant

I'm definitely in.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

In! Valve is awesome!


----------



## Deegan

So so so in please


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Can't hurt to try.


----------



## Ksireaper

I love the awesome thing that go on around here.

IN!!!


----------



## tout

I'm in!


----------



## robchaos

In!


----------



## xXjay247Xx

I'm in for this!


----------



## _Marvin_

Doubt you could get the posters shipped over, but in for teh steam gamez!!!!!11!


----------



## Lee79

Count me in for the win.


----------



## eggs2see

Sometimes when I am bored I draw comics.


----------



## Maxxa

anything you'd like

Like that?^

Jokes aside, I work in the packaging industry and would like the #1 prize!


----------



## Amann

very nice im in! id like some free games to play and beat


----------



## zodac

I'm in.


----------



## rpsgc

I hereby disclose my wholehearted interest in this here competition.


----------



## GraaahAngreh

I like this, it's simple. No forms.


----------



## Jacka

Burrrrrp


----------



## Voidsplit

In!


----------



## rx7racer

Epic!!


----------



## dklimitless

Portal 2!! aaaahhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Liighthead

im in! all the best to every one


----------



## Grindhouse

Nice, i'm in ! OCN and Valve FTW


----------



## faulkton

i'd like to win.


----------



## sublimejhn

Pfffft, here's a no brainer. Of course I'm in!!


----------



## mott555

I'm in.


----------



## AtomicFrost

OCN + Valve =























I'm in! Thank you for offering this great giveaway!


----------



## Munkypoo7

Too awesome.. Must be a part of this


----------



## Christiaan

<3 OCN + Valve








Count me in!


----------



## De-Zant

I would LOVE to win this one.









EDIT: That means I'm in.


----------



## Rogy56

Can it get any better than this?

I'm totally in!


----------



## rockcoeur

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## leekaiwei

This is awesome. In!


----------



## bluedude1

Did someone say Portal?

I'm jumping on the bandwagon!


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

I'M IN!


----------



## fibre_optics

Please and thank you.


----------



## saw4974

Count me in.


----------



## superhead91

My two favorite groups ever teaming up? Count me in!


----------



## Woned

I would love to get a poster because I will soon
be moving in a new appartment and it would make an awesome decoration!


----------



## spikexp

Nice, i'm in.


----------



## johny24

Yes, a Portal 2 poster would be glorious!!!


----------



## PCWIZMTL

Overclock.net is the best, very rewarding in all sorts of ways, thanks guys!


----------



## Pneumo

Bingo!


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Holy hotdogs down a hallway, Batman! This would be SOOOOO awesome if I won but then again by the time I post this it will be like 1:5382 chance of winning.


----------



## Genjimaru

In for the win.


----------



## rquinn19

tango sakat


----------



## Zerkk

In! This is great! Glad to see Valve is a fan of the community.


----------



## Lutro0

in


----------



## Plex

Hey Chipp,

this sound awesome!!! Count me in.









Gives me chills when I see OCN on the map like this. <3 Valve.


----------



## jbobb

Awesome! Count me in.


----------



## jthb3

I really think people should look into using GMM methods to model overclocking potential.


----------



## PARTON

I like this.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Live by the







die by the


----------



## Couch Potato

Yo!


----------



## beers

In, please!
Thanks!


----------



## ColdRush

I'm down for this.

Simply awesome.


----------



## NFSxperts

See you all in a week!


----------



## Goliath.ro

Intelligence runs for me, but I am faster.


----------



## Iozeg

I'm totally down to this, it's pure awesomeness!


----------



## cokker

I could do with some games lol









Thank you Valve


----------



## farmdve

I guess you can count me in too


----------



## citruspers

"anything you'd like"

That's what I had to say to enter, right?


----------



## Du-z

Thanks valve and OCN!!!


----------



## jjjc_93

I'm here for the signed poster


----------



## FDS

In it to win it.


----------



## Nugu

Do want! Sign me up!


----------



## humpmasterflex1

Thanks to valve, i will get naked with charlie brown jesus and prevent another kitten from dying by the hands of a charming gecko, SWEET! count me in!


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

What a great contest! Definitely IN! OCN+Valve FTW!


----------



## charlie97

I am in this Shizzles


----------



## Smith

This could be the greatest thing I have ever heard of.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

In, why not.


----------



## blooder11181

in








i only have half life 2 deathmatch


----------



## DeathAvenger

in! I'd love some steam games


----------



## airbozo

This one is MINE!


----------



## Byakuya

In for the win!


----------



## Nubium

Want this!


----------



## Comp112

In. This, plus a job interview on the 6th, will keep me on my toes.


----------



## Mr. Original

Over here:wave2:


----------



## srsdude

this is relevant to my interests


----------



## higvol

Got to be in it to win it


----------



## Mmansueto

I am in. Valve is pretty awesome. glad that they are OCN fans.


----------



## Heimsgard

I'm in this is epic.


----------



## DestinyPlan

In <3333333


----------



## noahhova

Count me in!!


----------



## Tucker

nice, ill take anything on there lol. nice work on partnering up there


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Awesome lets roll!!!


----------



## corky dorkelson

I have never wanted to win a prize more in my entire life!!!!

Thanks OCN, thanks Valve!!


----------



## Lampen

Amazing contest and prizes! In for sure!


----------



## Nostrano

I'm so in


----------



## Ragsters

I'm all over it!!


----------



## Sozin

Wow...one of the best contests we've had.

In.


----------



## 5prout

in!


----------



## Psykosis

iWant <3


----------



## Izvire

In


----------



## Skuloth

I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity OCN


----------



## ajw93

$150 in Steam games would be nice


----------



## The Ricker

I'm in!


----------



## razorguy

I am definitely in on this!


----------



## julmiz

gief


----------



## |mando|

Viva la ocn!


----------



## Kand

Awesome. Do want!


----------



## Xin

I like hamsters. :3


----------



## TEntel

In please. I only buy games on Steam!


----------



## Baldy

Definitely in!


----------



## Taylorsci

I'm in!


----------



## lurkingdevil

Vacations are approaching!


----------



## Deathclaw

in


----------



## swisha

fire it up!


----------



## 2qwik2katch

Count me in for this!


----------



## 21276

Oh wow, SO IN THIS! This is why, well just one of the many reasons, we love OCN!


----------



## Shurr

woohoo, free stuff!


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

Valve..better than Crytek! In!


----------



## rip10793

In, thinking of getting bfbc2


----------



## Dorianime

I love OCN even more now


----------



## Sikozu

oh hell yea


----------



## Dyslexyc

I'm in for swag.







Thanks for running this contest!


----------



## wtRiViaL

In!!!


----------



## kga92

Wohoo!


----------



## cypher\this

wow this is pretty awesome, in


----------



## SugarySnack

<3 Valve & <3 OCN!


----------



## ii Wingman

Wooten Woot! I'm in!


----------



## KusH

Ooooo I want in


----------



## returned4good

Ditto


----------



## Invidiafanboy

Put me in!


----------



## Theory

Omg in!!!!


----------



## shrapner

in please


----------



## b.walker36

I like shiny things...I'm in.


----------



## GlockZoR IV

In


----------



## SovereigN7

In


----------



## un1b4ll

Hooray!


----------



## PcKiller

Wow, I contest I can enter. Thanks very much. Overclock.net rocks.


----------



## rbarrett96

Very cool contest indeed. I'm in!


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

In it to win it! : P


----------



## runeazn

in sir, i srsly want this









posters i need more posters in my room only 1


----------



## michintom

I'm in!


----------



## xPwn

In:
Steam Name: xxsickxxsnipexx
Nick name: xPwn
What I WantzZ: Black Ops : First Strike Map Pack/Crysis :Warhead


----------



## Greensystemsgo

i am down like a clown charlie brown!


----------



## (V)

This is exactly why Valve is a Dev worth loving







.


----------



## ilam3d

OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD!

HOW MANY POSTING?!

103 PAGES ALREADY!

I love OCN, lol.


----------



## Xzeara

Count me in!


----------



## Venku

This is awesome. I'm in.


----------



## driftingforlife

in. OCN and Valve together FTW


----------



## Scorpii

Shotgun


----------



## galil3o

Good News Everyone!!


----------



## Desert Rat

Ill join this pty!


----------



## MIKEVALL

APRIL 4TH?? Wow i will have 6yrs Sober on april 4th! What a great life i have now!!! Thanks OCN for being a postive force in my life today!!!!









PS. im in


----------



## Vincenzo Locs

People helping people OCN







Valve


----------



## earwig1990

i want this like a fat kid wants cake


----------



## Mike-IRL

Definitely in for this


----------



## RagingCain

Sweet jesus, yes please mate!


----------



## Nalty

definately in on this


----------



## awa1990

me


----------



## scutzi128

this is why ocn rocks....cant wait for portal 2


----------



## PlatonicBS

in


----------



## Cee

I am entirely up for this.

Good work with partnership


----------



## selectstriker2

count me in !


----------



## gdansk

I think sometimes it is wise not to give away money







This isn't one of those times.


----------



## shiarua

obligatory post because I want to win!!


----------



## airplaneman

Oh man, in for sure!


----------



## sidcitris

In!


----------



## _02

=)


----------



## Duckmaffia

In for the win.


----------



## Skoltnik

This is awesome. let me be a big big big winner!!!


----------



## DiNet

something


----------



## RoarGasm

In!


----------



## Shane1244

sweer


----------



## Stealth Pyros

anything you'd like.
Quote:


> so just make a single post in this thread saying anything you'd like.


----------



## Coolio831

All hail Valve! In all seriousness, I hope I win.


----------



## 4.178343

I'm in!


----------



## gorb

I still haven't played the first Portal.


----------



## Blackhawk4

In


----------



## patmat974

I'm in too.


----------



## francesthemutes

Totally in. I heart you OCN. =D


----------



## comp

count me in!


----------



## Steak House

Sex. (First thing that came to mind.)


----------



## mib2347

definitely in


----------



## smee44

In in in.


----------



## Cyph3r

Hell yes!

<3 steam and valve.


----------



## Starbuck5000

Definatly In for this


----------



## Razi3l

O_O
Unexpected. But in ty


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In.


----------



## ShortySmalls

would love this send me one!


----------



## guyladouche

In. Wonder how many posts this thread will get...


----------



## BradleyW

Am in!


----------



## Bloodfire

I hope there is some sunshine when this is done... I'd love this opportunity


----------



## Iceman23

Colors.


----------



## 1slobalt12

IN for this....


----------



## herkalurk

I wouldn't mind a new poster, and potentially free portal 2....


----------



## Forsaken_id

Wow! You guys are awesome!


----------



## Gunderman456

Sign me up and I hope I win one of them!


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

In! Lol at all the <10 post noobs trying to steal our winnings. Damn you leechers, never giving back to the community!


----------



## fazio93

in!


----------



## C101

Awesome.


----------



## Tk7331

In for win


----------



## LuckySe7ens

in!


----------



## IcedEarth

Grand prize is mine!


----------



## Chobbit

Love Valve, love portal, can't wait, im deffinetly in


----------



## clayzor15

love to win.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Valve and OCN!!!! Amazing partnership, In


----------



## Wolfchild

100+ pages in 16 hours?








Anyways, count me in.


----------



## staryoshi

I'm in like some sort of analogy. Hopefully I will receive truthful cake.


----------



## b0z0

In


----------



## tkrist

Portal 2 and Dota 2 please.


----------



## xgeko2

=D This is great!


----------



## Barbaroti

Epic, nuff said


----------



## lithgroth007

I like winning things lol.

IN


----------



## mlcollins33

i wontz thees


----------



## Console-hater

In!!!


----------



## mariano

in!


----------



## i7Stealth1366

I am in! I only have one game for Pc right now but would love to get more!


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

I'm definetely in. Would love to get portal 2 and original half-life









Aperture Science handheld portal device = win!!


----------



## Bedo

I am a Valve fanboy, some signed posters would be awesome. A little cash wouldn't hurt either!


----------



## iceblade008

Great prizes! Thanks OCN!


----------



## Markeh

My games collection is very small. I'd like to expand it


----------



## Weasel555

Awesome contest, count me in.


----------



## tbest

I'm in


----------



## L3gacy

Thanks Overclock, Thanks valve for the great games, and thanks for the contest. Im in.


----------



## crazyap7

This is a simple post.


----------



## Pascual

I also like valve!


----------



## Zooby65

In it to win it!


----------



## Adhesive

yay free stuff


----------



## myerz635

In!


----------



## Nirran

In as well! Could use a few new games to play.


----------



## NewAtOCing

In! I'm so excited!!


----------



## kzinti1

I could use some new games on my new build.


----------



## koven

i'm in


----------



## kurt1288

This is awesome. Props on getting Valve involved.


----------



## thisispatrick

Jambalaya!


----------



## Mebby

Count me in


----------



## PinkPenguin

Simply awesome!


----------



## Kaiga

A Steam contest sounds pretty awesome, I could use some new games to play while I'm in hospital.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Im in









OCN FTW


----------



## Duckliffe

In!


----------



## Unwpi

Count me in for the lottery.


----------



## andyroo89

I'm SO IN!


----------



## HA3AP

This is what a winning entry looks like! Bow-chicka-wow-wow!


----------



## Hilophant

Mememe! i want in!


----------



## xToaDx

In, thanks.


----------



## SadSoul

Portal 2? Thats it?


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Omg so in!!!


----------



## MacA

I wouldn't say no to 150$ or 50$ worth of steam games







!

Thanks Valve!


----------



## Casper123

in!


----------



## pencil364

Brian, I'm gonna be honest with you, that smells like pure gasoline.


----------



## JumJum

this is awesome, i want in


----------



## Guerrero

in...this is cool


----------



## This Sanctuary

count me in.


----------



## eleanor296

I love Valve.


----------



## savagebunny

Mother of god. I'm in


----------



## Lostcase

Sweet Niblets I want in!


----------



## ajmidd12

I would like any of those prizes







In for all!


----------



## Cncrcmoto

I love portal! A signed poster would be awesome count me in:thumbsups


----------



## GBob314

In


----------



## telamascope

This is some cool stuff right here.


----------



## Feuer unten

count me in as well, a poster would be awesome!


----------



## W_Tillmans

Put me in coach im ready to play


----------



## CerealKillah

Count me IN!


----------



## mechati

Scoobiedooya!!!


----------



## nerdybeat

do want


----------



## ryanbob1234

100% in love steam love l4d love valfe defo love ocn XD


----------



## Shozzking

im in!! someone at valve must like this forum a bunch


----------



## Enfluenza

DO A BARREL ROLL
(in)


----------



## subnet

Count me in!


----------



## Sentry21

in


----------



## prava

Good work folks. One question, is it valid for Euro-folks? I remember that Valve is not happy when you buy games in a different region than your account is...


----------



## uno_zapdos_tres

Count me in!


----------



## wooly

ooh me me!


----------



## newbrevolution

I'm in!


----------



## blangblang

Oh man, in. This would make the Homefront decision a lot easier.


----------



## Qyuraja

In


----------



## subliminally incorrect

space is a beautiful place


----------



## Erick Silver

I'd be happy with any of the prizes. Thanks again OCN for another awesome giveaway.


----------



## Vespid

In to the MAX


----------



## slothfish

I'm in thanks guys!


----------



## StormX2

Im am ready to wiiiiin!!!!!

Because if i dont win, I will probobly Not end up getting portal 2 =(


----------



## azy141

in


----------



## cubanresourceful

Honesty, how do you guys get the funds to do things like this? Most sites just pocket the money, thanks for giving back to your members, even though you guys provide enough with this wonderful site!


----------



## Artisian

Ooo i would take one of the posters that would be amazing to have


----------



## Peroxide

Wow this is awesome!

Thanks a lot OCN and Valve.


----------



## eno439

Awesome event im in


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Thanks chipp and everyone at OCN. Would love to win one of those prizes.


----------



## Speedma11229

In!


----------



## dealio

in FTW


----------



## iGustopher

Portal 2 for free? HELLZ YESH.


----------



## tesco

This contest makes me feel like jelly inside; so with that said I'm in!


----------



## PeePs

Innage


----------



## Valafar

Wow! nice prizes. Count me in!


----------



## Unknownm

join me <3 ocn rocks


----------



## Freelancer852

Totally down for this! Steam and Valve are awesome, some of the only people left that actually care about their PC gamers and haven't gotten in bed with the console-loving publishers!


----------



## Phantom11B3V

Definitely in.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

"Anything you like" Man the last time i won something is far beyond my memory and i got 16GB


----------



## OverSightX

Makes me feel all nice and cozy inside. Perfect when summer is coming soon!


----------



## Aximous

Absolutely in!


----------



## fix0r75

count me in also!! truly epic!


----------



## bjcjr86

team fortress... sweet


----------



## Nukaazul

"Saying anything you'd like"
Girls


----------



## C.Jackson

Big fan of Valve! Count me in!


----------



## Mrniceguy8211

Add me too









Valve an Half Life series and Team Fortress 2 drove my desire to learn about building and overclocking P.C.'s. It also saved me from "Console" gaming


----------



## MisterMalv

Cobbler's Island is an island of Bermuda.


----------



## CurlyBrackets

Awesome stuff! Definitely in.


----------



## Vargess

Wow you guys rock! Count me in on this


----------



## gotasavage2

I'm in, I got a growing list of games in my steam wishlist.


----------



## Intense

definitely in for this great prize! thanks OCN


----------



## Ace of Spades

WIN HAMMER









I need Portal 2


----------



## PRO-AMERICA

I WANT SO BAD!

OCN, help me reduce my productivity


----------



## pc-illiterate

i sooooooo wanna play portal 2


----------



## NitroNarcosis

Count me IN!

I hope this time the SP is longer than...Done before the sun comes up on launch.


----------



## Ellis

Nice one, another great OCN giveaway!









Thanks for this, OCN management and Valve.


----------



## Elite GunnerX

in it to win it!!!


----------



## bob808

One of the many reasons to love OCN and Valve.
Count me IN!


----------



## LightSpeedIII

So want this.


----------



## Tech-Boy

IN Awesome!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Here's my losing entry.


----------



## Xeio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Here's my losing entry.


My entry will lose better than yours!


----------



## /Fail

In.


----------



## Luminosity47

Totally in!


----------



## galaxyy

can't wait for portal2! count me in


----------



## Xapoc

Poster please!


----------



## FusionFX

Can I be special for once?


----------



## AuraNova

Oh why not. I'm in. I still haven't won any of these yet. lol


----------



## Zero4549

Beep Boop


----------



## jellis142

Bring on Portal 2








Having enough cash to buy it would be excellent too.


----------



## tkl.hui

I love OCN!


----------



## Trinnd

I iz in!! Thank you for the awesome contests ocn


----------



## Farfnarkle

In!


----------



## smoochee

count me in









Thanks OCN and Valve!!


----------



## SporkofdooM

In please!


----------



## {uZa}DOA

In! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Millillion

I like posters.


----------



## Kyle659

Valve FTW!


----------



## Draygo

got to love Valve lol


----------



## FragaGeddon

Drools!


----------



## andycludge

.argekrjlr


----------



## elson

sooo in


----------



## twisted5446

Simple rules...love it. Im in !


----------



## sn0man

In!


----------



## amille41

Wooo nice I'm in!


----------



## Aussie

Gotta be in it to WIN It


----------



## Timlander

Of course I am in on this!!! So awesome. Thanks a lot.


----------



## X-Ringcutter

I WANT IN !!!!!!! I really need that steam cash, I'm the only one of my buds not playing homefront.


----------



## Rising

Here's hopin'!


----------



## TiMmAy Kc

Definitely in, could use some new games to play.


----------



## Masterchief3k

me me me! I can haz free steam games? I <3 steam. DD


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

weeeeeee






















valve+ocn ftw!


----------



## Aniki

In


----------



## Hoops

lol, I'm in! If I win then maybe I can finally buy some new games! :]


----------



## Greeen_Machine

Im Game


----------



## SHNS0

Wow that's an awesome contest. I'm in


----------



## frigginacky

Sweet! I'm in! thanks guys!


----------



## ACHILEE5

In


----------



## Decade

What a contest.

Would be a great way to hook my girlfriend onto Portal...


----------



## metro

In. Thanks!


----------



## Domino

Valve is awesome pawsum


----------



## Emerican

Definitely in!


----------



## hick

Great, I can't belive I won!!


----------



## EqOpHater

Sign me up! <3 you OCN!


----------



## widdy

Yes please! OCN is the very best!!!


----------



## Clawbog

i'm in.







)))))))))))


----------



## CreepyDan

I'm In! Derp


----------



## yakub0

In







this is awesome.


----------



## xBlitzerx

Thanks to Valve and OCN for this! I'm in!


----------



## justadude

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

In 4 Overclocked Valve!


----------



## GanjaSMK

This is such a cool giveaway, rock on OCN & Valve! Awesomesauce!


----------



## Alfwich

Uhh.. YES!








Did I mention the 4th is my Birthday?


----------



## 855211

I would love some free steam games or a poster


----------



## Liability

Awesome stuff.


----------



## jonnyrockets

VALVE MAKES ME DROOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL! Like a younf 12 year old girl drools for Justin Bieber!


----------



## B-Con

. Oh yeah!! .








.


----------



## kfxsti

Im in . ocn + valve = awesomeness


----------



## goldboy

in b4 the lock


----------



## cc_brandon

Overclock.net FTW


----------



## kaivorth

Valve + OCN = win. I'm in.


----------



## Viridian

I'm in!


----------



## Bkpizza

Woohoo count me in


----------



## NeRoToXeN

I said what what in the world?


----------



## BigFrank

OCN has a Facebook apparently.


----------



## Nitrik

free stuff is always nice


----------



## rach

in. even though there are a million people i'm up against D:


----------



## reflex99

Cool


----------



## MegaSmiley

Love reading OCN, and love playing Valve games. What could be better than both teaming up? I'm totally in for this.


----------



## Moltar

Awesome Sauce!


----------



## cinnamonbits

Cannot wait for Portal 2! Portal is probably one of the most fun and interesting games I've ever played.


----------



## Daris1015

Oh im in baby!


----------



## konspiracy

In


----------



## ThisisGeorge

In it to win it!


----------



## Playapplepie

Totally in!


----------



## Powelly

So incredibly keen!


----------



## AdvanSuper

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## BreakDown

in.

this is very nice, many thanks.


----------



## LinksKitKat

in


----------



## Mikezilla

In


----------



## collinm140

im in.


----------



## BlkDrgn28

Count me in!!!!


----------



## Pir

In please, there are still so many games i want to play.


----------



## CRosko42

In


----------



## Suit Up

<3 Valve, <3 OCN, in FTW.


----------



## SamuelL421

Count me in for any please!

What a great giveaway idea,
OCN + Valve = PC geek bliss...

EDIT: 600th post!


----------



## UberN00B

my gawd i am in.. <3 valve


----------



## 3lmo00oo

I like pie!


----------



## GILavco

in!!!


----------



## Larky_the_mauler

Huzza! Free games!


----------



## dido714

well, better chance than the lotto.


----------



## christian_piper

Wow! These are great! Being a college student, I would love a poster like that! (Games would be awesome too  )

Thanks for the chance OCN!


----------



## Jehutiy

I Love You Guys!


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

I'll be up for anything.

Thanks again OCN and Valve.


----------



## Chunderface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dido714;12926315*
> well, better chance than the lotto.


I won the lotto once, however it was like the 7th division shared among like 100 people so i only got $20 bucks =]


----------



## SirLagALot

Blargh


----------



## Infernosaint

Awesome


----------



## daltontechnogeek

In! :d


----------



## xGTx

in for sure


----------



## Hfire3

130 pages of posts, better late than never, count me in


----------



## PUNK rock

In


----------



## jackeyjoe

Valve joining in now? This is a big milestone for OCN. I thank you valve, we love your games and hope that you continue making them


----------



## Nickzorz91

Toasting in an epic bread.

And, in.


----------



## ressurrectin

<3 Valve&OCN, I'm in!


----------



## nikolauska

Definitely in!


----------



## Maurauder

Sign me up


----------



## N3G4T1v3

I want


----------



## thecheeseofmanynames

in.


----------



## Psycho666

i'm in! this is just too awesome


----------



## Thewaster

In!


----------



## Wall_Socket

!!! In please!


----------



## Buska103

Want.


----------



## Drogue

Let's do this!


----------



## Floy

This is amazing. Thank you very much for this chance!


----------



## MrKrrrinkle

In!


----------



## timma100

<3 Valve!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Dismounted

Portal 2 is going to be good...


----------



## TCOC

Sweetness


----------



## Epitope

Awesome contest! Thanks for being so awesome! I'm in!


----------



## whitehawk

In!


----------



## 10acjed

Anything I Want


----------



## jjsoviet

Yes... YES!!!! Valve and OCN teaming up!


----------



## SerenityKill3r

Wow, this is awesome.

Count me in, and everyone, good luck


----------



## Starbomba

I'd love the Portal 2 poster, tho the $50 in games won't hurt as well


----------



## Pao

Another good one. I'm in!


----------



## AngeloG.

That would be most awesome. In.


----------



## Aden Florian

In for the poster!







and games of course.


----------



## S1L3Nt

Oh awesome! Me likey







Come on first!


----------



## andos

Anything I'd like? oooohhhh.

Alle som ikke havde nogen penge dengang i år 3002, måtte spise på den mest belortede restaurant, som hedder noma. Noma var lavet af agurker, og cementen var en morgenkåbe. Her spiste Sombranos, som var flygtet til inberiaparkistennismulan, som var det sted, som alle fra ribe flyttede hen. Sombranos havde boet der i over 40 dage, og var allerede godt trætte af det hele. Han boede i et mussehul, og havde kun en ven der hed erika, som var en han bjerg som ikke kunne fransk. Frankrig havde taget over frankrig, så verden var ligeglade med fransk. Sombranos kommer jo originalt fra Ribe, som ligger i mexico, som ligger på jorden, som ligger i canada. I canada lugter der stadig rigtig meget af grillstegt bjørne unge salt saftevand. I Sebirien var der ingen kære mutter, så alle havde en kære fatter. Kære Fatter var en god gut, som ikke havde øjne i nakken så han kunne ikke se sig selv i spejlet når han lavede en omvendt hestehale. I fortiden var det meget populært at have en stor karsepude på hovedet hvor man såede kartofler. Sombrano havde en dyster fremtid bag sig, så han kunne knap nok lukke sit ene øje imens hans mor bedte ham om at lave 3 æble kager i mens hun så 'hva er det værd'. Da han boede i Ribe, kunne han ikke stave til 3. Han fik smæk hver aften, fordi han skulle kunne stave til værdier. Han havde syv gode venner, som hed Tryla, Iropsa, perlemang, Murtis Cayfield, john og john og john. Se var alle borde lavet af Thyrringstræ. Træet var fra byen Ramstein som er flyttetfra tyskland til grønland. Messing panelerne på dem var inkarneret med store bogstaver hvor der stod 'MÅ IKKE SPISES MED EN KNIV KUN EN SKE' Sombranos og De Syv Borde havde en dag valgt at sælge rotter til prisen af 30 kroner pr unit. Unit er en form er plasma der indebærer en stor karton juice der har fem biksemadder mellem tænderne. Salget gik strygende, og de tjente syv en halv harald. Alle kunne ikke lide Murtis Cayfield, fordi hans træ olie var lavet af sennepsdressing. Da de var færdige med at lave bizniz, skulle de bruge de 3 kroner de havde tjent. I alt kunne de købe 0.0004 kasser ål, og spiste dem hurtigt. Da de havde spist dem, fik Sombrano en brilliant idé. Han syntes at de skulle tage slotslokomomotivet til brandenburg otor og spise nogle fine pinde madder som man kalder dem på norsk. I virkeligheden var Sombrano bare meget træt af bordene da de ikke kunne snakke men alligevel fulgte efter ham. Han kom dem ind i et tog og sagde at han skulle skide, og hans lort kom også ud da han sked fordi det var meningen det kun skulle være en lille prut. Han recoilede ud af toget og toget gik i stå og døde langsomt. Alle bordene sagde at de var en stor skidemis, og havde altså ingen intentioner og at gå planken ind. Togene fik øje på en der var meget dum og hed michael snutenhaus, og de døde fordi han var ikke i stand til at finde ud af at gå på line så han faldt ned og døde ligesom i den der batman film der blev sendt på TV3 for en uges tid siden. Nu blev Sombrano glad, men bordene var sure og slog ham med deres bare næver lige i mavemembranen. Sombrano flygtede men han blev stoppet hurtigt af de der borde og de blev sure. John og john holdte en tale. Han sagde 'Du må aldrig vise dig i Ribe igen, fordi vores mor har kun 3 hænder og har ingen laksefileter tilbage, så hun han bare holde sin mund omkring madvarer, og det er bare fordi at hun syntes at svenske drenge er bedst til blækregning, så hun baserer sin trang til obelisk på, at hun er for god til at være forsanger for Volbeat.' Sombrano blev nu rigtig bange og flyttede til inberiaparkistennismulan. Siden da har han levet under de forhold, at han ingenting kan gøre, da hans borde venner ikke har tid til at se Disney Channel sent om aftenen. Slut


----------



## SayTR

YAY more legit games


----------



## Rolandooo

Nice! I'm so IN this







Thanks for this offer!


----------



## 2thAche

I'm down for all of this and certainly anything Portal. The most refreshing title in the last 10 years.


----------



## B!0HaZard

I'll never win something like this, but here's to luck


----------



## nelson

im in


----------



## Xero.

In please!

Few steam games that have been ignored due to my purchasing of a PC


----------



## baconbitz44

in =D I <3 OCN


----------



## Tator Tot

I want in on this. I can always use new steam games


----------



## MistaBernie

In for the win! Thanks OCN!


----------



## heraisu

*calculates his odds of less than 0.2%*
Fantastic! No doubt I'll be the winner!


----------



## gilljoy

I love you guys, OCN and Valve are absolute legends


----------



## Jaromir

Wooohooo ...portal2 yes pls


----------



## ibfreeekout

You can definitely count me in on this. Been looking to get the new Shogun 2 game


----------



## Helmsdg

Sign meh up!
--David--


----------



## Dman

Free poster? Sweet I'm in.


----------



## amder

In for the win.


----------



## Cmoney

OCN rules







Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Rayzer

In, thanks OCN!


----------



## TheBigC

I'm in! OCN rocks!

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## GfhTattoo

IM in, I love steam


----------



## taintedmind

This is awesome!
Also; I like pie.


----------



## vulpecula

Dibs!


----------



## Penicilyn

Oh sweet


----------



## GoodInk

*OCN is the best!*


----------



## Sirrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;12908451*
> So now, how do you enter? We never have liked those long-winded contest entries, so just make a single post in this thread saying anything you'd like.


Pickles.


----------



## chronostorm

I would love to be entered


----------



## FelixLegend

I am quite interested in entering. Thus I am doing just that.

However, I perfer my posts to have content, quality, and meaning. Hence these two extra sentences are here for a justification attempt.

Yet those still do not qualify this message's presence. Here's some awesome european box art.


----------



## ESP

One of these day's I'm going to win something!

I'd like to win my battle with disease, but this looks good too.


----------



## raven117

I love counter strike!Plus the new steam guard is an awesome addition to the security of my profile. Thanks valve!


----------



## JMT668

In


----------



## Exostenza

I hope I win something! I never win anything...

Go OCN!


----------



## avattz

In!


----------



## Chuckclc

Im for my long shot chance again. Slightly better chance the winning the lottery I guess. But cheaper to play.


----------



## gooface

I hope I win!!


----------



## Daeron

In! 
Another great promotion from OCN.


----------



## xBISHOPx

Def in <3 OCN and Valve!


----------



## Wassap

In!!


----------



## metallicamaster3

Yum


----------



## Ninjastryk

Awsomesauce!!! In!!!


----------



## Strangg1

I'm in, Valve rules.

~S


----------



## Krusher33

Abso-freaking-lutely sign me up for this!


----------



## K10

Awesome! IN!!


----------



## SausageDawg

Inb4someonewinsandigetnothingbutohwelli'llstillbuy thegamebecausei<3valve


----------



## Flyingears

In


----------



## virus86

The cake!


----------



## Anth0789

Nom Nom Nom in!


----------



## enarr

Love ya

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## BenRK

I would like to partake in this AWESOME competition.


----------



## *the_beast*

In! Been needing some new games


----------



## backfire103

I could use some steam money.

Sent from my Dell OptiPlex 760.


----------



## amxchief

In


----------



## FtW 420

I'm gonna go in for this, if I win something it'll encourage me to get a better net connection so I can make use of it...

Very cool of Valve & OCN, thanks guys!


----------



## Marafice Eye

I frickin love Valve! Got their entire library on Steam, 360 and original Xbox (every Valve game that was released on those systems.)


----------



## unknownSCL

In! iI need some new games to play.


----------



## PanicProne

Holy crap from degenerate cows!

I'm so in!


----------



## blackbalt89

In!

<3 OCN.


----------



## Schizms

sure why not


----------



## Alex132

In!


----------



## Rafael Vale

In this one I can participate


----------



## 0bit

anything you'd like


----------



## Raiden911

woooo I am in!


----------



## Microsis




----------



## broomhead123

I <3 steam


----------



## Nhb93

OCN and Valve teaming up? What's not winning about that?









In for the chance.


----------



## Dpak

Awesome







!!


----------



## Setzer

Gotta love OCN and Valve for teaming up for this contest









Of course I'm in lol


----------



## manifest3r

<3 OCN & Valve <3


----------



## Vikhr

Bi-Winning


----------



## Drakenxile

im in please not sure if i posted already


----------



## DeepEmbrace

Yay Valve







Im in


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

WoohooO!!!


----------



## [\/]Paris

Oh dear... so many posts already!

I'm in like flynn.


----------



## rumbled

I'm in.


----------



## Aparition

I'd like a 'win' please! Love OCN and Valve!


----------



## August

I could sure use a poster to make my room more awesome!

I'm in!


----------



## mega_option101

Won't be missing out on this


----------



## Turbonerd

I like strawberries


----------



## wigseryc

Hot diggety, in for this.


----------



## Greg0986

I like turtles














I'm in


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg0986*


I like turtles

















I liked destroying them in crysis









Could always use more steam games, in.


----------



## HandGunPat

I'm in thanks valve!


----------



## Inferiornanobot

Do want!!!!


----------



## 56Killer

Me in


----------



## seabiscuit68

I've wore women's underwear 3 times.


----------



## minivancan

Very much in


----------



## sugiik

whoa 2nd post in this ocn subforum...


----------



## T1nk3rb311

I am now in for this.


----------



## bajer29

In sho fo


----------



## KillingTheSilence

Count me in.


----------



## Hatakescreams

Id love to win thisi might actually be able to get a cooler an monitor instead of getting the urge to buy crysis 2


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Ok now, that is just awesome. I come back from a really bad assignment and I find out that OCN is having a great contest.
Just what I needed to cheer up


----------



## Yvese

Omg count me in!


----------



## Rixon

Great contest, defiantly in.


----------



## Arsin

In!!! Thank you.


----------



## ElementsRage

I just want to play crysis...just once...


----------



## Hildolf

In!


----------



## Fleides

WHAT?!.... Enter to win games....>_>...<_<.. Need... my precious!!!! Man, I would love to win this. Play portal 2 and see if the cake is lie


----------



## Thosesneakyfrench

The games aren't as illustrious to me as the signed poster. That's one of a kind.

In.


----------



## Kikosiko

So what im i supposed to do exactly?? Just say "I'm in", ok..."I'm in"..


----------



## Monsk

Count me in


----------



## newphase

Anything you like


----------



## whiteslashasian

Winning!


----------



## Kirmie

Body massage


----------



## Tinboy




----------



## Black Magix

I'm in. Anything you'd like to give away I'll take


----------



## Andr3az

OCN and valve partnering up.. this is beautiful!


----------



## SupaSupra

So want to be in!


----------



## JacobKay97

I would love to win this.
I only have 2 games in my steam collection :O


----------



## [Adz]

OCN + Valve = <3


----------



## tafkar

_Your mom_ is in! No, wait. I'd rather take home the prizes. [Your mom] has taken home enough.

I'm in, your mom...

isn't.


----------



## rocketman331

I'm in


----------



## exitmusic

In for the win.


----------



## hyperlite1604

In. Thanks!


----------



## twinklezz

Gonna need a tad of luck for this one haha


----------



## Oupavoc

cool, im in for this. thanks


----------



## Mjolnir

Ah, the benefits of membership! (not that I'll win!)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemesis429

<3 Steam.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Valve is a fantastic develolper. I'm in!


----------



## XaNaX

in... Valve ftw


----------



## Rebelord

In this like the sun rises!


----------



## DrizzlePistol

I <3 OCN and Valve


----------



## ydna666

Great contest







I'm in


----------



## Evil-Jester

in it to win it. GL to all


----------



## ZixacunX

Free games?!?!


----------



## XenoCrash

I serve the Newell!!!


----------



## funkyslayer

Count Me in! whopptidoo!!!


----------



## spacegoast

OCN never ceases to amaze me. I could use a few more steam games.


----------



## Anthraxinsoup

I'd like in.


----------



## topdog

Count me in


----------



## Ponte

This is too awesome. Count me in


----------



## someone153

I'm definitely in! Thanks!


----------



## revolution488

*likes* Now this seems really nice good job OCN!!!!


----------



## ana3mic

Here I come!


----------



## Section-9

Totally in! OCN and Valve







you guys rock!


----------



## bfeng91

In







need to buy some fun games


----------



## Foooman

Count me in on this one.


----------



## akshep

In

Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express


----------



## knoxy_14

I am also in


----------



## Kevlo

Im as in as Bell-Bottom Jeans







(Seriously, im in)


----------



## Sukach

I'd be so happy if I won.


----------



## PharaohFish

Worth a shot


----------



## koreansrulez

Animation 1: Im in


----------



## hotmando

In! love steam and ocn ;]


----------



## computeruler

in


----------



## allenottawa

I would <3 to have a signed copy.


----------



## phazer11

I'd like to enter please.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Lunatix

Awesome!


----------



## eseb1

In, thanks.


----------



## darthspartan

Nice some free stuff lol go valve


----------



## LuminatX

haha this is great, cause ive been searching steam none stop the past couple of days tryn to find some gems.
and also love portal, bought the first one and would deff like the second one.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Badie05

This is awesome. Nice of Valve to do this. Can I get fries with that?


----------



## Kick

Yee always liked Valve.!


----------



## qTAP

pretty koo, i'm in!


----------



## shinyboy

Very cool, count me in


----------



## PvtHudson

I think it's awesome that Valve teamed up with Overclock.net. Really shows their dedication to enthusiast PC users.


----------



## [-Snake-]

im in thanks valve


----------



## tsukai

Posting in an epic contest.


----------



## OverK1LL

Cow hint me inn four port all too

Yeah, I'm bored....


----------



## xJavontax

I'm so in! A new game will help take my mind off the gross atrocity I just saw in my parent's room...


----------



## turtleslikejohn

Innnnnnnn, thanks OCN


----------



## mgdev

In.


----------



## W4LNUT5

I wish to be considered "In" like all the cool people


----------



## brian015

Love valve their awesome. I'm so in.


----------



## zatoichi

YAYA I'm down count me in


----------



## Socom

Amazing. In


----------



## Chunkylad

Yous is awesome OCN! GL everyone at the random chance!


----------



## KingGreasy

In
may luck be on my side


----------



## STDSkillz

I like turtles.


----------



## max302

Uhmmmmm... so in?


----------



## EnToxication

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## FrostedMizu

In please!


----------



## phibrizo

sweet. Im in


----------



## Cyrilmak

I want it all, lol. But I'd like the signed stuff!


----------



## morbid_bean

Cool count me in!


----------



## fellmc2

Count me in please!


----------



## ryex

All of the contests that OCN has is pretty neat!


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

What? This is awesome!


----------



## soulfire12

50 years from now my 9 year old grandchild will be able to overclock his/her cpu to 80 GHZ.............by him/herself ................................................ .......... .. ................................with an app.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

definitely in!!! Oh how i love OCN


----------



## caleb

I would like games.


----------



## Mootsfox

I'd love to have a portal poster on my wall. Would go great with the HL2 ones


----------



## r!g!dRoo$tEURr

in it to win it!


----------



## frycicle

wat wat, in the butt


----------



## john55576

Woot for Valve and OCN! Edit to add 420 post I guess that means its that time.


----------



## lusvi

valve + ocn = victory


----------



## doomtuba

I'm definitely in!


----------



## mcnaryxc

I'm for sure in. Hopefully Portal 2 inspires me enough to do another mod.


----------



## waar

i love valve and OCN


----------



## Alienman

If you had two portal 2 posters, do they act as portals? =P


----------



## HaiLKroniK

In! I Love OCN!


----------



## ynk1121

Sweet! Definitely in!


----------



## Psykosis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alienman;12941739*
> If you had two portal 2 posters, do they act as portals? =P


Best.
Promotional idea.
EVER.


----------



## Quantium40

Just recently discovered steam









This is the future of PC gaming!


----------



## Rambleon84

in please


----------



## tweaker123

Def in!!!


----------



## tosh.0

Count me in


----------



## Norlig

Awesome contest, im up


----------



## Denz

In


----------



## Benladesh

I'm in as well. Lots of participants


----------



## G3RG

In =D


----------



## Rune

I'm in. Would be great to get shift2...


----------



## SkoalFineCut

In.


----------



## Grim

Entered!

(Thank you Valve, For Counter Strike. You changed PC gaming <3.)


----------



## TheZekMojo

I am so in. Love to see Valve loving OCN.


----------



## Korben

Valve + OCN two greatest things ever! Awesome to see some collaboration going on. Wish everyone the best of luck.


----------



## Shiveron

Omg yes. In!

Love OCN. Just another reason this is probably the best community on the internet <3


----------



## NathanEvans

Portal 2 is going to be awesome!


----------



## Antolen

I would like to enther the contest.


----------



## Skizzorz13

awesome awesome awesome!!


----------



## 4Brand

Hehe. Maybe this time.


----------



## schuman0

I can't wait for Portal 2!!


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

count me in if you would please


----------



## melkhior

I love Portal so I expect a lot from Portal 2


----------



## Odel

In on this one for sure!!!


----------



## 1337guy

in for the win


----------



## Senator

very nice


----------



## tomclancey

Sounds legit. I'm game!


----------



## PringlesInisde

<3 for OCN + Valve

Count me in.


----------



## Andeby

I'm in!

Very nice contest.


----------



## Vermillion

Nice!
In!


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Definitely in!


----------



## PsikyoJebus

I'm so in, can't hurt to win something like this!


----------



## [email protected]

Valve!


----------



## Gizmo

in


----------



## stevebaz

Count me in.

Good work by the management and mods etc.


----------



## turdferguson

I can haz wut????


----------



## the last man

I'm in, I like portal!


----------



## TLCH723

I'm in.


----------



## cougar62

In, would love anything off the list mainly the money for steam games!


----------



## pimpsqweek

a chance for free games? so in!


----------



## LiquidEggroll

Mmm I'm in.. 156 pages :|


----------



## bucdan

In totally! Wow Valve rocks! Never seem to stop impressing every single time.


----------



## xxrabid93

In FTW. I would love any of those prizes!


----------



## xShishy

Wow that's awesome!








<3 Valve!


----------



## Coopa

Love valve....!!!! IN LIKE FLIN!


----------



## lmndrsn

anything you like.


----------



## Sp1nalT4p

DO WANT! Gabe Newell is my hero.


----------



## ChoiBoi

In.


----------



## LinkChuk

HELL YEA, you would be stupid if you didn't want to enter this


----------



## icyblizard

This is awesome...im in!


----------



## SkinBob

Wow ill enter this bad boy too!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dafootballer

well why not


----------



## Gunlock

Yeah, am in for this.


----------



## crazypip666

I'm in.


----------



## farkle0079

Win!


----------



## xPrestonn

Lots of contests on this site..

Count me in.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

ni


----------



## lightsout

I will win this!!!


----------



## FearMeansControl

Great to see OCN teaming up with Valve!


----------



## cgg123321

Valve + Overclock.net contest?

Sign me up







!


----------



## shadman

Wow! Valve rocks!
I want in please.

And to win =D


----------



## Mr. Mojo

Sign me up, please


----------



## hardcore19

IN IN IN IN IN!!!

I love Valve + Overclock before this contest


----------



## Brandon2142

in too


----------



## BinaryBird

OCN and VALVE coming together. This is just wonderful. Sign me up.


----------



## bgtrance

So in


----------



## dragneel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7;12954247*
> ni


You must cut down the mightiest tree in the forest with.... A Herring!! xD

Sign me up









Random and off topic: I just skulled 1.5 liters of water in under a minute and now my head hurts :|


----------



## intamin33

in!


----------



## blaze200

Sounds sweet. I'm in.


----------



## Problame

Count me in


----------



## feltadox1337

Definitely in!


----------



## pjstp20

in


----------



## Nahte27

That's awesome that OCN and Valve are doing this! Both rock my socks off!


----------



## AirMax95s

"Just make a single post in this thread saying anything you'd like."
Nope, I won't do that. I'm not the kind of guy that say random stuff on command just to MAYBE win a prize, or am I? :3


----------



## zalbard

OMG, niiiiiiiiiiiice! So many games to play, I've missed a lot of stuff during the last few years...


----------



## evolart

Totally in.


----------



## H.R.Pufnstuf

Steam AND OCN, hrmmm, about as good as it gets.


----------



## Mr. Chocolate

in!


----------



## xxxitrxxx

In! Anything is good!


----------



## Tom607

Brilliant game would love to have this


----------



## NecroPS3

never win anything but hopefully i can win something lol im in


----------



## Ceej

oooh Portal 2 ...shiny!


----------



## tianhui

Sounds amazin!


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

why not, in!


----------



## LostKauz

Ill be happy to get a t-shirt, im in.


----------



## Matt*S.

Looking forward to some Awesome games.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Count me in I like to win goodies


----------



## Wiremaster

Whaaaaaaaat. In.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

I am looking for 2 games this year:
The Witcher 2
Diablo III

Thats where I would put my winnings...If I won of course.

Chuck D
Fold on...
Support Syrillian.....


----------



## Ashen_DarkFyre

I...
am...
down...


----------



## Lemondrips

In! Thanks.


----------



## Richenbals

My Steam account is an insatiable beast.
I must devour all games I desire!
Please, OCN, feed this need!


----------



## FEAR.

I'm in.


----------



## straha

Some Steam games sound good. Count me in!


----------



## LuKrype

I'm In







, how nice of valve and ocn


----------



## c0nnection

Count me in!


----------



## jazzsax86

Great idea on this contest!


----------



## Volcom13

In!


----------



## Dwalin Co

In


----------



## t0ni

This is awesome, I'm in. I would definitely put up that Portal 2 poster.


----------



## grayfox99

This is awesome, please count me in!


----------



## ChaosBlades

I'm in! I don't buy a game unless it is on steam!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertRat

In please. thanks.


----------



## daxer305

In!


----------



## pig69

Very generous, TY!


----------



## Rubiks

Posting in for a poster


----------



## harrison

did i win?


----------



## Doom

Valve is epic, I,'m in.


----------



## TheBirdman74

I'm in for the win.....


----------



## Blk

In!


----------



## Fewsion

Count me in!


----------



## Davitz

This is awesome :'3 Way to go OCN and valve, rewarding the members!


----------



## wh-ATI

anything you'd like.


----------



## Jplaz

In!


----------



## Finny

So in...


----------



## TenaciousRig

yeeeesss! Count me in!


----------



## qazzaq2004

Valve and OCN = Awesome

In!


----------



## XAslanX

In!


----------



## YannieBoy

In. Great contest. GL everyone.


----------



## Blueduck3285

In!


----------



## LolXDFace

Epic comp is epic!


----------



## advanceagent

In. Thanks!


----------



## Uncivilised

definately in, i wud love portal 2


----------



## robertoburri

Zomg, how did I miss this thread, I'm still in time though, woo!

Sent from my awesome Windows 7 Phone


----------



## ducrider

Post anything I like?Well I like................


----------



## Zen00

My two cents.

Facebook sucks. Get a Twitter account for these announcement dealios.


----------



## darksideleader

this is awesome.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

awesome!

count me in.


----------



## Guswut

I'm all for adding a statistically small chance of getting something for free to my future!


----------



## goat

Oh my god, I want this so bad


----------



## Dirtyworks

Cool, free games on steam


----------



## evilelmo

Innnnn.


----------



## kushNZ

Excellent!


----------



## Collins00

sign me up, love all valve games! Would love to buy some more


----------



## Frabex

I'm in!


----------



## ApollyonXD

I'm in please.


----------



## ApollyonXD

I'm in.


----------



## Roxborough

I'm down with this!


----------



## stargate125645

I'm in.


----------



## andrewmd

count me in! I'd like anything awesome from valve!


----------



## KaiserDragon

Nice, contest. And it is true, I love valve.


----------



## tombug

In it to win it?

Oh yea, great community we have here.


----------



## ascaii

I'm in for this. Definitely time I win something for a change^^.


----------



## hheemmpp

I hope this is the first time I ever win something!


----------



## macca_dj

In for a chance Thank you


----------



## gordon-creAtive

I love Steam, you know!


----------



## nolonger

In!


----------



## Sakumo

OMGzzzz. In!


----------



## Darren9

In please.


----------



## Skylock

I'm in!


----------



## Dan17z

I am in for sure.


----------



## 6speed

In!


----------



## Ceff

In to win.


----------



## Ibage

Awesome! In!


----------



## biltong

In! :O


----------



## PrimeSLP

IN!

love some steam games


----------



## retro41

totally in!!


----------



## soth7676

*waves hand in air like horshack*....Ooo!!!...Oooo!!!....Oooo!!...Pick me!!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackVenom

Valve & OCN, part of a well balanced breakfast.

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## thegreatsquare

Ooooh ~1700 to 1... gotta like them odds.


----------



## TheStealthyOne

In, both Valve and Overclock.net never disappoint!


----------



## kcuestag

I'm in!


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

hmm 50 dollars worth of steam games.... Crysis 2 hear i come =P


----------



## cookies4breakfast

In por favor! I lubs me some portal


----------



## supercole

In! thanks


----------



## boie

Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## juano

In for the Steam game money. Fingers crossed.


----------



## kidshenlong

In in in in!!!


----------



## tagurtoast

Innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Jarazon

Here's hoping.


----------



## shemer77

awsome thread, love ocn and valve!


----------



## SKI_VT

Yes. must . win.


----------



## KJDavisson

In


----------



## grunion

I'd be happy if Steam would revalidate my Crysis Warhead game.

You listening Steam?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Would love to add a portal 2 poster to my room


----------



## npham858

:O Thanks for this!


----------



## BlakHart

Very cool contest, I could easily get 10 games for $50.


----------



## bebster

In just in time!


----------



## SteelyKen

Cake. It's What's For (after) Dinner!


----------



## AnarchoGrunt

In please.


----------



## KaMeNoS

Am I too late? In please.


----------



## epidemic

In for the cake.


----------



## Hy3RiD

In for the win


----------



## {Unregistered}

Awesome! I'm in...I love OCN!!!!


----------



## Dr216

Sweet


----------



## Cod2player

In :d


----------



## halukkilic

In


----------



## Laten

Wow, i nearly missed this comp :O

Overlooked it every time. Definitely in!


----------



## HMBR

nice


----------



## Polska

In. Squeezed in just before buzzer?


----------



## ABerd

Same here!


----------



## Nytehawk

Pretty Sweeeet giveaway, guys!


----------



## hammerhead300

Let's give it a shot.


----------



## Maximous

seriously? Im in!!!


----------



## pololance

inb4 pg 172


----------



## The Game

In!


----------



## skyline_king88

in


----------



## Alazar

In it to win it.


----------



## Abs.exe

I'm in


----------



## T3hFurious1

In!


----------



## rainmaker

Cool







I'm in haha ;p


----------



## Wishmaker

Thanks for your continuous effort guys. IN


----------



## Mudfrog

I'm in!


----------



## Megas3300

In


----------



## Swifterzor

Hopefully I'm not too late! Yay for Overclock.net and Valve!


----------



## Caustin

I love this website, i'm in.


----------



## jonespwns

i want games! sounds great


----------



## Tekgun

Count me in


----------



## Xealot

I'm in. Plenty of stuff on my Steam wishlist that I wouldn't mind picking up.


----------



## Nemesis158

Im in!


----------



## Double Helix

Totally in. Would love some freebs right about now


----------



## ThreeT3n

IN! Love some free stuff every once and a while


----------



## scaz

add me


----------



## Rowbin

I'm in! Hope it isn't too late.


----------



## aecker22

I'm in if its not too late!


----------



## mjpd1983

Already entered ages ago just curious when this gets drawn? Wasn't it supposed to be last night?


----------



## gooface

In!


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;13001971*
> Already entered ages ago just curious when this gets drawn? Wasn't it supposed to be last night?


First post says tonight, but no specific time.

I am getting antsy!


----------



## Letmekilluplz

In! I want it all lol!


----------



## Blindsay

count me in if it is not too late


----------



## shremi

In


----------



## StormX2

gratz to the winner, but i hope i win portal 2 =P

I prob wont be able to pay for it since we are out of work now =/


----------



## Tempest_Inc

Count me in

Sent from my PC36100 running CM7, that's Android 2.3 on the HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk.


----------



## Roxaos

In.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;13002016*
> First post says tonight, but no specific time.
> 
> I am getting antsy!


Same!!!!! I hope to find out who the winners are soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BadAssClocker

yes sir wouldn't mind me some portal!


----------



## Antho

In...... if it's still open


----------



## Tyrker

I'm in if it's still up, don't know what timezone this is on







.


----------



## xiot

I am in!! love!!


----------



## AblueXKRS

11:10 PST.

When is the drawing going to be?


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdmiralThrawn;13006193*
> 11:10 PST.
> 
> When is the drawing going to be?


Kinda strage as chipp was on earlier too.


----------



## NinjaRicer

Totally in for win on this onee.


----------



## scotishhaggis

Love valve

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDarkTempler

In?

Woof


----------



## Soldierside

I'm in


----------



## KweeZy

Guess its finished?


----------



## samuel002

Im in!


----------



## jam3s

? isn't it monday night?


----------



## StormXLR

who wouldn't join a contest like that? hell ye I am in!


----------



## Blackcurrent

I'm in!


----------



## twm.7

Count me In, this is awesome !
That's why I love OCN so much !


----------



## bennieboi6969

everyone loves OCN yay


----------



## Renton81

I'm not sure if this has ended - theres not sign or update in OP saying otherwise. But i'm in! Hopefully i'm not too late. OCN rocks


----------



## cloudbyday

I'm in!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

In


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

If this isn't over yet, I'm in


----------



## TitaniumClocker

omg do-want


----------



## Boyboyd

Has this been drawn yet?

When do i get my tour of valve HQ?


----------



## XiZeL

dam digidy in


----------



## Higgins

Does no one read anymore?
Quote:


> We'll draw winners randomly 1 week from now, which will be *Monday night, April 4th.*


Its Tuesday, April 5th.









Apparently Chipp hasn't posted the results or picked winners yet.


----------



## no1Joeno1

in









Valve ftw


----------



## Lefty67

right on, count me in!


----------



## rpsgc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Does no one read anymore?


Nope. Two more "entries" after your post.


----------



## dcyli

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rpsgc*


Nope. Two more "entries" after your post.


Sucks for those two. :[ Whoa, there's a ton who posted after 11:59 pm


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I have gone ahead and closed this thread. Not sure of Chipps intentions but there was no update to the OP and as it stands this should have ended. So to avoid further entries I have closed the thread.


----------



## Chipp

Ready for the winners?









*Grand Prize: *
LuminatX

*Second Prizes:*
sublimejhn
DestinyPlan
mcpetrolhead
R00ST3R
tianhui
Chunderface
Flatliner
jacksknight
KamuiRSX

*Third Prize Winners:*
PeePs
RedAndBlueNotebook
cyanmcleod
daltontechnogeek
Amann
HybridCore
Artemis
Turbonerd 
Socom
pjstp20
tommy1993
Sun
pale
Steak House
DJ_Reason
FearMeansControl
boie
BarryBadrinath

All, please send me PMs with the subject "Steam Giveaway" and your Steam account name inside. Also include your picks for how you'd like us to spend the prize money. If you won a physical prize, include your shipping address also.







The sooner everyone gets that in, the sooner all the goodies can go out!


----------

